# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] iMorph | Change your skin / mount in one click !

## Vandra

Working with wow 5.0.4


*Current features:*
- Morph your character to any race/sex or custom models.
- Morph your mount to anything you want.
- Change your title to any other title even unused ones.
- You can make premade item lists to make your stuff look like what you want.
- Persistant morphing: You remorph when you get sheeped/Hexed, also when changing area/map.
- Persistant morphing also for mounts, your mount will automaticly remorph after dismount.
- LUA Engine, allowing you to make custom scripts !
- Druid forms handler, look at druids.lua  :Smile: 

Feel free to ask me for new features :-)

*LUA engine documentation:*


```
morphMe(displayId,[scale]) //Morph yourself, scale is optionnal (ex: morphMe(1337))
morphMount(displayId) //Morph your mount (ex: morphMount(1337))
morphTitle(titleId) // Change you title
wowPrint(string) //Print message ingame
wowWarning() //Print raid message
applyItems() // apply your selected itemset.ini
getMountDisplayId() //Return your current mount displayID
getNativeDisplayId() // return your original displayid
getSelectedMount() // return the selected mount
getSelectedModel() // return selected model
getDisplayId() //return your current model
getPlayerName() //return active player name
getPlayerLevel() // return active player's level
getMinimapZoneText() // return minimap text (ex: valley of strenght)
getZoneText() //return zone name (ex: Orgrimmar)
gameState() //return current gamestate (loading/char screen..) 1 == ingame
execWowLua() // send lua to wow using wow api (unlocked)
getShapeDisplayId() //return your shapeshift displayID
hasBuff(BuffId) // return true/false if you have a buff or not
sleep(value) // sleep the LUA thread for x ms. (1000 is 1second)
```

You can also design forms for your scripts, here is a simple exemple:


```
luanet.load_assembly "System.Windows.Forms"
luanet.load_assembly "System.Drawing"

Form = luanet.import_type "System.Windows.Forms.Form"
Button = luanet.import_type "System.Windows.Forms.Button"
Point = luanet.import_type "System.Drawing.Point"
MessageBox = luanet.import_type "System.Windows.Forms.MessageBox"
MessageBoxButtons = luanet.import_type "System.Windows.Forms.MessageBoxButtons"

form = Form()
form.Text = "Hello, World!"
button = Button()
button.Text = "Click Me!"
button.Location = Point(20,20)
button.Click:Add(function()
        MessageBox:Show("Clicked!", "", MessageBoxButtons.OK) -- this will throw an ex
    end)   
form.Controls:Add(button)
form:ShowDialog()
```

LUA script exemple (it's the scit that handle druid cat form into fire cat form):


```
local CatForms = {
29405, --Druid Cat, Purple night elf cat form.
29406, --Druid Cat, Violet night elf cat form.
29407, --Druid Cat, Green-black night elf cat form.
29408, --Druid Cat, white night elf cat form.
29409, --Druid Cat, Grey Tauren cat form.
29410, --Druid Cat, Tan Tauren cat form.
29411, --Druid Cat, Dark Brown Tauren cat form.  
29412, --Druid Cat, Black Tauren cat form.  
33660, --Druid Cat, Grey Worgen cat form.  
33661, --Druid Cat, Black Worgen cat form.  
33662, --Druid Cat, Brown Worgen cat form. 
33663, --Druid Cat, white worgen cat form.  
33664, --Druid Cat, Dark brown worgen cat form.  
33665, --Druid Cat, White troll cat form.  
33666, --Druid Cat, Green troll cat form.  
33667, --Druid Cat, Teal troll cat form.  
33668, --Druid Cat, Grey troll cat form.  
33669, --Druid Cat, Green-grey troll cat form.  
}

for _,value in pairs(CatForms) do
  if value == getShapeDisplayId() then
    morphMe(38150);
    return;
  end
end
```

*How to use it ?*
1- Start wow, log your character ingame
2- Start iMorph2.exe
3- Profit !


*Where do i get model ID's ?*
WoWHead is imo the best database website atm, so:

For the item editor, just use the database ID like this:
Warglaive of Azzinoth - Item - World of Warcraft
This item ID for this warlgaive is 32837, just use the same ID to use the skin !


For NPC's / Mounts you have to search the displayID don't use the database id, won't work !
Exemple with illidan:
Illidan Stormrage - NPC - World of Warcraft 22917 is the database id and it won't work, on this page, right click and view source, then just search for "displayid", you should find displayId: 21135, then just morph to 21135 !

*How to make custom item lists ?*

Use this template, files are just ini files:


```
[Stuff]
Head=32235
Shoulders=30980
Chest=30976
Belt=34547
Legs=30978
Feet=34568
Wrists=34442
Gloves=30970
Back=0
Mainhand=32837
Offhand=32838
Ranged=0
Tabard=0
```

(Empty/unused items have to be 0)

The editor will be back soon !

*F.A.Q*
[Q] Can i be banned ?
[A] Warden is not monitoring used offsets atm, but this can change at any moment.

*READ BEFORE CRYING ABOUT NOT WORKING*
- Install .net framework 3.5 (or 4.0, the latest)
- Start World of Warcraft using wow.exe and NOT wow-64.exe
- You have to run iMorph.exe as administrator (right click, run as administrator)
- You have to use DirectX9 mode (ingame menu: Video -> Advanced -> Graphic API and set to directX9)
- Windows XP is NOT SUPPORTED stop asking about your problems if you're using xp.
- If still no working change computer.

*Changelog:*


```
2.0.0

-Complete recode from scratch
-Multithreading to handle LUA.
-New LUA engine to handle all the morphing stuff
-You can minimize to tray

1.9

-Added a KillSwitch.
-Added Shirt morphing.
-Cleaned file structure.


1.8

-Fixed issues with Russian client.
-Added option to disable/enable persistant mount morphing.
-Cleaned the UI.
-u u d d l r l r B A


1.7

-Persistant mount morph now working ! (you can re-mount, you still have your nice looking mount !)


1.6

-Options are now saved.
-Complete rewrite of some features.
-Fixed Orc Male model.
-Think about konami code.


1.5

-Major fixes of persistent morphing trough polymorph/hex.
-Some recoding, more stable.


1.4

-Mount Morphing introduced
```



*Downloads*
Download 2.0[Latest]

Item sets:
All rogue tiers (By Fumi)

Older versions:

Download 1.9
Download 1.8
Download 1.7
Download 1.6
Download 1.5
Download 1.4

If you want to thank me, you can donate a few bucks to pay my internet bill  :Smile:

----------


## Clotic

Well Done:> but did u really need too make new topic O.o?

----------


## duey5193

the Morph wont work for me. everytime i do it nothing happens

----------


## Clotic

What wow u use? u use Directx 9 - 11? mac pc windows? and so on

----------


## Vandra

> Well Done:> but did u really need too make new topic O.o?


Because it's no more "beta" and this thread is now clean  :Smile: 




> the Morph wont work for me. everytime i do it nothing happens


You're doing it wrong !

----------


## Clotic

> Because it's no more "beta" and this thread is now clean 
> 
> Aha :>
> 
> 
> You're doing it wrong !


rofl nice :Big Grin:

----------


## D4v16

still no mount morph that works when you remount.... LAME BOOOH!  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

> still no mount morph that works when you remount.... LAME BOOOH!


Yeah, next version i got it working without lagging  :Smile:

----------


## D4v16

hehe don't get me wrong i love your morpher keep up the good work ( i wouldn't play WoW anymore if there wasn't any morpher ) cheers!

----------


## Vandra

iMorph 1.7 is here !
Check the first post for more informations, persistant mount morphing in da place !

----------


## D4v16

Please fix the persistent morphing inside Well of eternety ( always changes your model back to a nightelf )

----------


## Ancyfex

Last update (1.7) is working great, thanks for this awesome program!

----------


## 242729

Works great and I love it. Only thing I can suggest is a check-box for persistent mount morphing, most of the time I want it but there times I would like to use the defaults.

----------


## Vandra

> Please fix the persistent morphing inside Well of eternety ( always changes your model back to a nightelf )


I'll take a look in a couple of weeks i'm quite busy right now




> Works great and I love it. Only thing I can suggest is a check-box for persistent mount morphing, most of the time I want it but there times I would like to use the defaults.


Yhea i'll add this  :Smile:

----------


## DesignerAsh

Works like a charm.

----------


## varyn

How does the title function works? Can't make it to work. :/

----------


## Vandra

Titles - World of Warcraft These id's

----------


## Clotic

hey can u fix so it works with Directx 11 ?

----------


## varyn

> Titles - World of Warcraft These id's


Wow thanks! But had to guess my way to "the Insane", couldn't get "DisplayID" from Source on Wowhead, or do you have any other way?

----------


## Vandra

> hey can u fix so it works with Directx 11 ?


No. Not unless someone want to update my hooking lib to dx11, i'm not playing wow anymore  :Smile: 




> Wow thanks! But had to guess my way to "the Insane", couldn't get "DisplayID" from Source on Wowhead, or do you have any other way?


Just use DB id (numbers in the URL)

----------


## varyn

> No. Not unless someone want to update my hooking lib to dx11, i'm not playing wow anymore 
> 
> 
> Just use DB id (numbers in the URL)


Does not work, I don't get the title I want that way.

Anyway, found some nice titles I've been wanting for a while, here's a list:

Titlar: 

the Immortal - 108
the Insane - 112
Dragonslayer - 186
Obsidian Slayer - 106
Crusader - 123
Grand Crusader - 135
Battlemaster - 41
Hand of A'dal - 39
Death's Demise - 124
the Celestial Defender - 125
Justicar - 35
Vanquisher - 128
Loremaster - 92
Warbringer - 144
Warbound - 155
Warlord - 180
High Warlord - 181
Hero of the Alliance - 182
Hero of the Horde - 183
of the Alliance - 94
of the Horde - 95
The Bloodthirsty - 184
Firelord - 190
Savior of Azeroth - 194
the Forsaken - 87
the Lionhearted - 82
Stalker - 59
Prophet - 57
Arena Master - 50
Conqueror - 34
Scarab Lord - 33
Gladiator - 29
Grand Marshal - 14


Oh and btw I love this title function, was missing that from EverMorph, but could you perhaps make a same function but for you name?  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm showing my name in-game cuz I wanna see the title, but I have a girly name and morphing into a male, looks really weird, I know it sounds weird too but if it's not too much of a problem?  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

New update, have fun :>

----------


## varyn

> New update, have fun :>


sweet!  :Smile:  but




> Oh and btw I love this title function, was missing that from EverMorph, but could you perhaps make a same function but for you name?  I'm showing my name in-game cuz I wanna see the title, but I have a girly name and morphing into a male, looks really weird, I know it sounds weird too but if it's not too much of a problem?

----------


## Kill604

Rly nice program good work m8 +rep

----------


## Dodohead100

Is there any way to change the visual of a current weapons enchant to another? Not sure if there is, but figured I would through the idea out there if you wanted to look into the possibility of it.

----------


## sourknot

Love the program. Recently started having an issue with 1.8. Everything works perfect, but once I get into SW where it's very crowded I'll get a .NET error. "Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow" and It'll crash. From then it'll pretty much crash anytime I open it until I load into a new zone and reopen. Any fix to this?

----------


## Brucewayne32

Is it possible to make this work for the PTR? Its worth checking out the sick new mounts and armor in mop.

----------


## moosejaw

Lovin this  :Embarrassment:  Is there a possibility you can add a 'Shirt' option?

----------


## varyn

Yo Vandra where you at? :> Would love a update so you can change your name since I'm morphing into male and having a female name, probably sounds weird but would mean very much!  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

> Is there any way to change the visual of a current weapons enchant to another? Not sure if there is, but figured I would through the idea out there if you wanted to look into the possibility of it.


I don't know how to do this (yet !)




> Is it possible to make this work for the PTR? Its worth checking out the sick new mounts and armor in mop.


nope.




> Lovin this  Is there a possibility you can add a 'Shirt' option?


Yes, next update  :Smile: 




> Yo Vandra where you at? :> Would love a update so you can change your name since I'm morphing into male and having a female name, probably sounds weird but would mean very much!


Yes, maybe ;p

----------


## varyn

Will keep myself updated as much as possible in here, would REALLY love the name-change-function!

----------


## Vandra

Hey,

New update, changelog on the first page.

Also, this was the last update of iMorph until the next WoW patch ! (Should be the 5.0 and should be soon  :Smile: )
I'm working on new features for MoP, stay tuned !

----------


## blackxsx12

Hi I'm playing korea version world of warcraft

imorph 1.7~9 is dosen't work..;
Attachment 9380Attachment 9381
like this

but imorph 1.5, 1.6 is working in my computer
Have you any idea why not?

----------


## DuperPooper

Vandra, I know you're offline atm. 
I am using 32 bit wow client, I launched directly from the wow.exe as admin, I also launched the most recent imorph from it's .exe file as admin. :/

Wow crashes though. 
Anyone van or not have a way to help? I'll give rep it if it works.

----------


## Vandra

> Hi I'm playing korea version world of warcraft
> 
> imorph 1.7~9 is dosen't work..;
> Attachment 9380Attachment 9381
> like this
> 
> but imorph 1.5, 1.6 is working in my computer
> Have you any idea why not?


Korean servers have a different version afaik, upload your wow.exe somewhere i'll take a look  :Smile: 
Also, upload you screenshots somewherelse like imgur  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Vandra, I know you're offline atm. 
> I am using 32 bit wow client, I launched directly from the wow.exe as admin, I also launched the most recent imorph from it's .exe file as admin. :/
> 
> Wow crashes though. 
> Anyone van or not have a way to help? I'll give rep it if it works.


Windows version ?

----------


## blackxsx12

wow.zip
Like this ?

----------


## Vandra

> wow.zip
> Like this ?


Windows XP is not supported, sorry  :Frown:

----------


## blackxsx12

> Windows XP is not supported, sorry


Ok. :> Thank you~

----------


## D4v16

You forgot to set a "0" to the shirt slot so now you can't load the given morph item sets

----------


## Vandra

> You forgot to set a "0" to the shirt slot so now you can't load the given morph item sets


Yeah i failed somewhere, just add "shirt=0" to your profiles, should fix it :<

----------


## Saxo

hi mate, nice little program you have here. Would it be possible to make this work for druid forms? It seems that you only change the caster form.

----------


## Vandra

> hi mate, nice little program you have here. Would it be possible to make this work for druid forms? It seems that you only change the caster form.


What do you mean ? Shapeshift removing the morph ?

----------


## Saxo

Yes it does. Let me give you an example, might be abit confusing though:

I enter moonkin form, morph into a skeleton, then cancel moonkin form and I'm still morphed but if I enter moonkin form once again, it is the actual moonkin form model.

What I would like is to only morph the moonkin form, if this is possible.

----------


## Vandra

> Yes it does. Let me give you an example, might be abit confusing though:
> 
> I enter moonkin form, morph into a skeleton, then cancel moonkin form and I'm still morphed but if I enter moonkin form once again, it is the actual moonkin form model.
> 
> What I would like is to only morph the moonkin form, if this is possible.


I'll take a look, but it will be alot easier to do stuff like this with the next version i'm planning, i'm working on a LUA engine to handle everything like remorphing etc...  :Smile:

----------


## Saxo

Sounds great, thanks man! :-)

----------


## deekool123

Is there a version working for 4.0.6 patch? playing on a pvt server atm and was wondering if I could use it on there, 

-take it easy.

----------


## Fumi

Would it be possible to get like a check box to disable writing to chat, maybe in the 5.0 version  :Big Grin:  awesome tool! +rep

and maybe SetIDs (example http://www.wowhead.com/itemset=668) the SetID of Slayer Armor is 668  :Big Grin:  would be alot easier than finding the ID of all the items

----------


## Vandra

> Would it be possible to get like a check box to disable writing to chat, maybe in the 5.0 version  awesome tool! +rep
> 
> and maybe SetIDs (example http://www.wowhead.com/itemset=668) the SetID of Slayer Armor is 668  would be alot easier than finding the ID of all the items


Yeah that's planned  :Smile: 

Next major version will include a lua engine to do everything, exemple, persistant morphing will be LUA based with a script like this one:



```
nativeDisplayId = getNativeDisplayId();
CurrentDispayId = getDisplayId();

if CurrentDispayId == nativeDisplayId then
   morphMe(1337)
else
   wowPrint("No need to remorph ;p")
end
```

----------


## Fumi

i went ahead and made few rogue sets (few missing) items.rar

----------


## Vandra

> i went ahead and made few rogue sets (few missing) items.rar


Added on the first post, thanks !



Also: I'm looking for C# coders to help me with the future versions of iMorph (Being completely recoded ATM), just PM me or add n1co83 (skype).
(I need people with ideas and skill, no lazy leechers who just wants some sourcecode.)
EDIT: I'm also looking for beta testers (lua knowledge should be a plus  :Smile:

----------


## cochlea

what's moonkin form's id?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Thanks for this, love the persistent morphing, always wanted that. +5rep

----------


## Shuhai

Are u making this for MOP also?

----------


## Vandra

> Are u making this for MOP also?


At the release, yes of course  :Smile: 


Also, still looking for beta testers, iMorph2 is going to be awesome  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dalampally

why no windows xp  :Frown:   :Frown:  is there an older version which will work for winxp?

----------


## Vandra

> why no windows xp   is there an older version which will work for winxp?


Nope, sorry no xp support  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

Can someone with a 85 druid contact me ?
I need this person to do some tests with shapeshifting in arena with iMorph 2.0

Pm !

----------


## 4liv3

Hi there! Amazing program you got here man, playing without it seems so meaningless ^^
Are you working on any weapon enchant morphs? This is something I've been wanting since, well like BC.
Keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## Jaladhjin

Just tried for the first time today..fabulouso :-)

1 question..I kinda forgot I was using it & closed WoW first..& got a .net framework crash..could you add some sort of option to close if wow does? Or's that just silly..l2closeitfirst..just curious ;-)

While I'm making silly requests..minimize to system tray?

Excellent work all the same ^_^

----------


## Vandra

Before incoming "please update" posts:
I'm having trouble patching my game, just wait a few hours :-)

----------


## maslt

Any plans to ever add Dx11 or 64 bit support? I loved using iMorph on my old computer but this one runs at under half the FPS if I switch to 32bit/dx9. Regardless, awesome program.

----------


## Needling

I'm getting an error 
"Unhandled exception has occured in your application. If you click continue the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click quit, the application will close immediately.

Could not load file or assembly 'BlackMagic, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.


See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'BlackMagic, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'BlackMagic, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at iMorph.Form1.Form1_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5456 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
iMorph
Assembly Version: 1.8.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.8.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Curtis/APPDATA/LOCAL/TEMP/wz0153/iMorph.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5460 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5456 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5462 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box."

Im using win7 and running it as administrator.

----------


## lollollol1

Update inc?  :Smile:

----------


## nemlig

Ye i miss this already hope for a update soon  :Smile:  and thanks for the work Vandra.

----------


## crf230f

I realized how boring wow is without imorph, please update soon!

----------


## Brucewayne32

your so right but give the man time! 
that being said if you need any help getting files or information to help this version get finished faster let us know

----------


## Shanizz

Hello people since i've never used iMorph before i really want to know if anyone got banned for it or is it easy detectable because until now i was using Evermorph but it looks like Everdox won't uptdate it anymore..

----------


## Brucewayne32

> Hello people since i've never used iMorph before i really want to know if anyone got banned for it or is it easy detectable because until now i was using Evermorph but it looks like Everdox won't uptdate it anymore..


I used iMorph for over a month and never got banned. Im pretty sure others cant detect it at all, this is the real deal right here

----------


## RyanDD

Why did I have to find out about this only now? Patiently waiting for an update. Really can't wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clotic

why do u add pandas to it now? don't know how too do it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brucewayne32

here's all my custom item sets! I've got all kinds of classes, tiers and pvp sets. some of the items you won't find in game I.e frostmourne and some recolors of higher end raid gear. I also got some armors from mists in there, Its not hard to obtain the codes I find them by using wow model viewer and using the "item discovery" option to find all models (even those inaccessible in game) and display/item ids. the newer model sets im not sure work since they are new with the patch and I haven't been able to test them but im sure that the tier most of the tier and pvp set do work. Enjoy!

items.zip

----------


## Vandra

Hey!
I had some computer problems and i lost parts of the sourcecode.
iMorph will be updated asap, sorry for the delay :<

----------


## crf230f

> Hey!
> I had some computer problems and i lost parts of the sourcecode.
> iMorph will be updated asap, sorry for the delay :<


You sir are my hero!

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Nice to hear, Vandra. Posting to show interest  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

Here we go, iMorph 2.0 !



As i said a few posts ago, i lost major parts of the sourcecode, so, some functions are not yet working.
Character and mount persistant morphing is working, but item morphing isn't working yet.

As some people know, everything in iMorph is now handled by LUA, allowing you to make custom scripts  :Smile: 
A few LUA exemples are included, like persistant morphing (morph.lua) and druid handler (druids.lua) wich morph any cat form into a fire cat.

All informations and lua documentation on the first post.

Have fun and reports bugs so i can fix everything left unworking !
Also, feel free to post your custom scripts  :Smile: 

Confirmed NOT WORKING:
- Item morphing
- hasBuff()
- morphTitle()

----------


## Kinkeh

> Here we go, iMorph 2.0 !
> 
> 
> 
> As i said a few posts ago, i lost major parts of the sourcecode, so, some functions are not yet working.
> Character and mount persistant morphing is working, but item morphing isn't working yet.
> 
> As some people know, everything in iMorph is now handled by LUA, allowing you to make custom scripts 
> A few LUA exemples are included, like persistant morphing (morph.lua) and druid handler (druids.lua) wich morph any cat form into a fire cat.
> ...


Cool  :Smile:  thanks for the update.

----------


## Brucewayne32

> Getting a stopped working error apon attempting to launch it, did you forget a dependency or something?


open wow from game directory. this definetly works your files were just moved around for the patch

----------


## killu

I'm having the same issue. It has nothing to do with wow, because it still wont launch with or without wow open. I've tried everything in the original post along with compatability mode and I still cant get it to launch. I'm at a loss at this point.
(I'm running Windows 7 64 bit if that matters at all)

----------


## 4liv3

Just as previous posters, it's crashing as soon as i click the .exe file. Tried both in 32-bit wow and 64bit wow. Same problem. Starting iMorph as admin didn't help either.

----------


## D4v16

Thanks for the update vandra! quick question why did you took out the editor for the item sets? Would love to have it back =(

----------


## Requisite

> open wow from game directory. this definetly works your files were just moved around for the patch


THIS.

1. Change WoW to DX9.
2. Open WoW.exe from your directory (literally go to your directory & open that exact file)
3. Log-in into your character.
4. Run iMorph2 as an Administrator.
5. In-game you will get a chat confirmation letting you know that it is running.

Thanks for the update! I will shoot you a donation after I get paid  :Smile: 

Also, does anyone have the model IDs for Pandaren male/female? Can't seem to locate them on WoWhead

----------


## D4v16

> Also, does anyone have the model IDs for Pandaren male/female? Can't seem to locate them on WoWhead


not exactly what you want but here is the ID of the pandaren Pet 30414 ^^

----------


## Vandra

> Thanks for the update vandra! quick question why did you took out the editor for the item sets? Would love to have it back =(


Editor will be back soon, but item morphing is not working atm so..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT:

Some MoP mounts:

Reins of the Golden Cloud Serpent: 41991 
Reins of the Crimson Pandaren Phoenix: 44633 
Reins of the Onyx Cloud Serpent: 41990
Jeweled Onyx Panther: 42185
Astral Cloud Serpent: 46087

----------


## 4liv3

> THIS.
> 
> 1. Change WoW to DX9.
> 2. Open WoW.exe from your directory (literally go to your directory & open that exact file)
> 3. Log-in into your character.
> 4. Run iMorph2 as an Administrator.
> 5. In-game you will get a chat confirmation letting you know that it is running.
> 
> Thanks for the update! I will shoot you a donation after I get paid 
> ...


Does not work at all for me. 
Got 32-bit wow with DX9 activated.
Starting wow.exe from directory
Running iMorph as admin.
iMorph still crashes as soon as I start it.

Edit: Using Win7 64 bit.
Edit2: Working now, apparently something was wrong with my first rar.

----------


## Clotic

got the same problem:d

----------


## 4liv3

> Some MoP mounts:
> 
> Reins of the Golden Cloud Serpent: 41991 
> Reins of the Crimson Pandaren Phoenix: 44633 
> Reins of the Onyx Cloud Serpent: 41990
> Jeweled Onyx Panther: 42185
> Astral Cloud Serpent: 46087


Just a quick question. Where did you find those? Tried searching for their displayID but couldn't find them anywhere in the code.

----------


## kryptik

Works good, sometimes happens a crash but not so bad.

Only thing... pls make the downloaded config to default textures. I hate all the changes they are in by default :/

----------


## RyanDD

Thanks for updating! Been checking up every few hours for the past few days!

----------


## Vandra

> Just a quick question. Where did you find those? Tried searching for their displayID but couldn't find them anywhere in the code.


Using the LUA engine of imorph  :Stick Out Tongue: 



```
id=getDisplayId()
morphMe(id+1)
sleep(500)
```

Something like that

----------


## 4liv3

> Using the LUA engine of imorph 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> id=getDisplayId()
> morphMe(id+1)
> sleep(500)
> ```
> ...


That's way over my head ^^ Never used LUA before.

----------


## crf230f

> THIS.
> 
> 1. Change WoW to DX9.
> 2. Open WoW.exe from your directory (literally go to your directory & open that exact file)
> 3. Log-in into your character.
> 4. Run iMorph2 as an Administrator.
> 5. In-game you will get a chat confirmation letting you know that it is running.
> 
> Thanks for the update! I will shoot you a donation after I get paid 
> ...


how do you change it to DX9?
NEVERMIND i got it, im stupid

----------


## Needling

Getting "iMorph 2 has stopped working" on launch, I'm running wow from the directory, running iMorph2 as administrator and I'm not using windows xp.

----------


## crf230f

> Getting "iMorph 2 has stopped working" on launch, I'm running wow from the directory, running iMorph2 as administrator and I'm not using windows xp.


yea that's the same response i get too
I changed my settings to DX9 ( yes i restarted game like it said too) and i opened with admin, still nothing but "iMorph 2 has stopped working" and working to resolve problem.

----------


## varyn

I love you Vandra, thanks for updating!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

I'll post few more pandaland models later today !

I'm still looking for a talented c# coder pm me  :Smile:

----------


## crf230f

> I'll post few more pandaland models later today !
> 
> I'm still looking for a talented c# coder pm me


Any idea what the problem with it is where Imorph wont load at all?

----------


## hyperphase

Hey I'm running win7 64 bit, I'm running wow with direct x and the exe in the wow folder, but i keep getting this error:

Unhandeled exeception has occurred in your application

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.OverflowException: Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow.
at MemoryIO.Memory.ReadInternal[T](IntPtr address)
at MemoryIO.Memory.Read[T](IntPtr[] addresses)
at MemoryIO.Memory.ReadRelative[T](IntPtr[] addresses)
at BlackRain.ObjectManager.Initialize(Process wowProc)
at iMorph.Form1.Form1_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

----------


## HoofyT

> Getting "iMorph 2 has stopped working" on launch, I'm running wow from the directory, running iMorph2 as administrator and I'm not using windows xp.


Getting the same problem, using Dx9 and running as admin. Not using XP either.

----------


## b00n4ever

i use windows 8 and it don´t work :-(. Any Idea?

i use direct X9 and 32 BIT

----------


## WoWDyne

First of all a big thank for the update  :Smile:  For me, still the best Morph program. One thing I miss but unfortunately: change (character size Before, I was always playing with 0.7 Is there a way to extend the lua with the Console...?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> i use windows 8 and it don´t work


I think you answered your own question :-)

----------


## Vandra

> First of all a big thank for the update  For me, still the best Morph program. One thing I miss but unfortunately: change (character size Before, I was always playing with 0.7 Is there a way to extend the lua with the Console...?


I don't know if scaling works, not tested, you can test it with morphMe(displayid, scale) ex: morphMe(1337, 3)

Oh, also: NO SUPPORT VIA PM !

----------


## Brucewayne32

> Just a quick question. Where did you find those? Tried searching for their displayID but couldn't find them anywhere in the code.


If lua is too much for you, look for mounts in wow head db that you have the option to view in 3D. right click the margin and select view page source, press control F and type in DisplayID and theres your secret code! 

Also thanks Vandra! your the bomb

----------


## WoWDyne

> I don't know if scaling works, not tested, you can test it with morphMe(displayid, scale) ex: morphMe(1337, 3)
> 
> Oh, also: NO SUPPORT VIA PM !



Unfortunately no success  :Frown:  ID: 37919) works. However, the size is changed not  :Frown:

----------


## 4liv3

> If lua is too much for you, look for mounts in wow head db that you have the option to view in 3D. right click the margin and select view page source, press control F and type in DisplayID and theres your secret code! 
> 
> Also thanks Vandra! your the bomb


That's just the thing, the displayID's for the MoP mounts aren't available on wowhead. Tried every single mount and there was no ID in the page source.

----------


## crf230f

idk how you guys got yours to work

----------


## Brucewayne32

> That's just the thing, the displayID's for the MoP mounts aren't available on wowhead. Tried every single mount and there was no ID in the page source.


Mists of Pandaria: New Mounts - Wowhead News

most of the new mounts listed here are available, for me at least. this is where I got most of the IDs

keep in mind there are some that you can't view in 3D therefore you won't be able to find those particular IDs

----------


## BLUBBER511

For me persistant morphing isn't working, how do I actually load the .lua files from the data folder?

----------


## Vandra

> For me persistant morphing isn't working, how do I actually load the .lua files from the data folder?


Persistant morphing is always loaded, make sure to run imorph as administrator

----------


## zengyicun

Is it working with win8? Because iMorph could not work on my computer, I'm not sure if it is the OS problem.

----------


## 4liv3

> Mists of Pandaria: New Mounts - Wowhead News
> 
> most of the new mounts listed here are available, for me at least. this is where I got most of the IDs
> 
> keep in mind there are some that you can't view in 3D therefore you won't be able to find those particular IDs


Sweet, thanks man!
Was looking in all the wrong places  :Wink:

----------


## stridsvagnen

Hey, i'm having trouble with item morphing, i'm not experienced with these programs.

I'm playing a warlock, and when i click on t2_warlock in "Items" and then press "Apply" nothing happens, my character just "flashes" and nothing's changed. Any idea how to get it to work?

Grateful for any help!

Also +rep to Vandra, loving it!

----------


## maslt

Is there ever going to be a chance for a 64bit/dx11 version of the program or would it require too much work? I love this program so much but I take a huge performance hit when I downgrade to 32bit and dx9  :Frown: 

Either way, great program you've got here! thanks so much for updating it for everyone.

----------


## lordkain

Hey Vandra, quick question:
Every time I load the application, it morphs by char to Blood Elf female. My character is a Goblin. So, i have to manually morph it to back. Now.. the problem is that it uses the standard goblin model... And my toon looks like master yoda... (huge ears, you know...)
So, i have to questions here: 
1) Is there a way to morph to ANOTHER character model but the default? I mean, different skin color and face features...
2) Is there a way NOT TO morph the toon at the beginning? I mean, if I choose to morph just the mount and the items, i want my char to remain the same... (skin color and face features).

----------


## Brucewayne32

check out this website, tons of display ids. click on the names not the thumbnails. it hasn't been updated for the new patch as far as I know

----------


## crf230f

> check out this website, tons of display ids. click on the names not the thumbnails. it hasn't been updated for the new patch as far as I know


check out what website lol?

----------


## Vandra

> Hey, i'm having trouble with item morphing, i'm not experienced with these programs.
> 
> I'm playing a warlock, and when i click on t2_warlock in "Items" and then press "Apply" nothing happens, my character just "flashes" and nothing's changed. Any idea how to get it to work?
> 
> Grateful for any help!
> 
> Also +rep to Vandra, loving it!


Item morphing is not yet updated for 5.0.x, after my computer prblems i lost my reverse engineering tools. 




> Is it working with win8? Because iMorph could not work on my computer, I'm not sure if it is the OS problem.


Not tested, sorry.




> Is there ever going to be a chance for a 64bit/dx11 version of the program or would it require too much work? I love this program so much but I take a huge performance hit when I downgrade to 32bit and dx9 
> 
> Either way, great program you've got here! thanks so much for updating it for everyone.


As i said like 50 times, not until someone update my hooking lib, i'm not playing wow anymore and i won't spend time doing this.




> Hey Vandra, quick question:
> Every time I load the application, it morphs by char to Blood Elf female. My character is a Goblin. So, i have to manually morph it to back. Now.. the problem is that it uses the standard goblin model... And my toon looks like master yoda... (huge ears, you know...)
> So, i have to questions here: 
> 1) Is there a way to morph to ANOTHER character model but the default? I mean, different skin color and face features...
> 2) Is there a way NOT TO morph the toon at the beginning? I mean, if I choose to morph just the mount and the items, i want my char to remain the same... (skin color and face features).


Just comment the persistant morphing script in main.lua if you don't want to use it.

----------


## Vandra

New version (262) everything should work now (items, titles LUA...)

Oh, some MoP displayID's:



```
41569: random pandaren male
41555: random pandaren male
41552 random pandaren male with a hat
41549: random pandaren female
41545: cool looking imp
41536 random pandaren female
41531 random geared female pandaren
41412: awesome badass looking male pandaren

Random geared pandas:
[iM] 42025

[iM] 42026

[iM] 42027

[iM] 42028

[iM] 42029

[iM] 42030

[iM] 42031

[iM] 42032

[iM] 42033

[iM] 42034

[iM] 42035

[iM] 42036
```

----------


## Brucewayne32

> check out what website lol?


Lol oops Display IDs Sorted - StormWiki
this site^

----------


## Mastata

First of all thank you for the update.
But I wonder, is it normal of iMorph to hog 40-45% of my total CPU, where WoW's at like 15-20% CPU? (3.1 ghz dualcore)

----------


## Vandra

> First of all thank you for the update.
> But I wonder, is it normal of iMorph to hog 40-45% of my total CPU, where WoW's at like 15-20% CPU? (3.1 ghz dualcore)


Absolutely not, mine is at 1%  :Embarrassment: 





> here's all my custom item sets! I've got all kinds of classes, tiers and pvp sets. some of the items you won't find in game I.e frostmourne and some recolors of higher end raid gear. I also got some armors from mists in there, Its not hard to obtain the codes I find them by using wow model viewer and using the "item discovery" option to find all models (even those inaccessible in game) and display/item ids. the newer model sets im not sure work since they are new with the patch and I haven't been able to test them but im sure that the tier most of the tier and pvp set do work. Enjoy!
> 
> items.zip


This is AWESOME, they all going to be included in the next release !
Recommended download, lot of MoP sets !

----------


## Mastata

> Absolutely not, mine is at 1% !


Well damn. Any idea of what could cause that?  :Frown:

----------


## Brucewayne32

> Just comment the persistant morphing script in main.lua if you don't want to use it.


If you are unhappy with persistent morphing, you can comment the script in the main file or delete it if that doesn't work. using this option will allow you to use your own character for morphing items & mounts. if you choose to morph your character model you can use these codes to turn your char back into its original state. this uses your custom skin you created so it will only work with your current race/sex otherwise it looks very disturbing.
49 - Human Male
50 - Human Female
51 - Orc Male
52 - Orc Female
53 - Dwarf Male
54 - Dwarf Female
55 - Night Elf Male
56 - Night Elf Female
57 - Undead Male
58 - Undead Female
59 - Tauren Male
60 - Tauren Female 

I was unable to find the expansion chars.

and this only works when persistent morphing is disabled, otherwise you come up as simply a shadow

----------


## Vandra

> If you are unhappy with persistent morphing, you can comment the script in the main file or delete it if that doesn't work. using this option will allow you to use your own character for morphing items & mounts. if you choose to morph your character model you can use these codes to turn your char back into its original state. this uses your custom skin you created so it will only work with your current race/sex otherwise it looks very disturbing.
> 49 - Human Male
> 50 - Human Female
> 51 - Orc Male
> 52 - Orc Female
> 53 - Dwarf Male
> 54 - Dwarf Female
> 55 - Night Elf Male
> 56 - Night Elf Female
> ...


I'm still looking for pandaren models, boring x)

----------


## VaMPHuNT

This is a little weird. How come when it starts it forces me into a blood elf seemingly, and then even if I click my original character model it uses the skin/face/hair/everything of that blood elf instead of my character? (Just so you follow, the blood elf uses skin0, face0, hair0 even though my character is like skin4, face7, hair 3 - for example) So far ive tried deleting models.imf and then just clearing whats inside it, and also loading imorph at the character select before logging in. If I do the last one it won't do items anymore, and the former ones won't even let it inject. Is there any way to keep my exact character but just do items?  :Smile: 

Any help is appreciated! Great update

----------


## lordkain

Is the item-morph working?

----------


## Vandra

> This is a little weird. How come when it starts it forces me into a blood elf seemingly, and then even if I click my original character model it uses the skin/face/hair/everything of that blood elf instead of my character? (Just so you follow, the blood elf uses skin0, face0, hair0 even though my character is like skin4, face7, hair 3 - for example) So far ive tried deleting models.imf and then just clearing whats inside it, and also loading imorph at the character select before logging in. If I do the last one it won't do items anymore, and the former ones won't even let it inject. Is there any way to keep my exact character but just do items? 
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Great update


Open main.lua and comment the persistant morphing if you don't want to use it  :Smile: 




> Is the item-morph working?


Yes !  :Smile: 
Everything is now working !

----------


## Brucewayne32

> This is a little weird. How come when it starts it forces me into a blood elf seemingly, and then even if I click my original character model it uses the skin/face/hair/everything of that blood elf instead of my character? (Just so you follow, the blood elf uses skin0, face0, hair0 even though my character is like skin4, face7, hair 3 - for example) So far ive tried deleting models.imf and then just clearing whats inside it, and also loading imorph at the character select before logging in. If I do the last one it won't do items anymore, and the former ones won't even let it inject. Is there any way to keep my exact character but just do items? 
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Great update



refer to my post above about removing persistent morphing ^^^
only thing is it makes mount morphing not work ]:

----------


## VaMPHuNT

DOH.. Thank you. Needed to read closer before posting :X

----------


## Shanizz

What happens if i want to change my race only cause it's changing my mount automaticly aswell and i don't want that  :Frown:  please help me

----------


## 4liv3

Went through all the titles that I found. Ended up with about 180 unique titles. Sorry for the wall of text also ^^. Make your choice!

WORTH NOTING - Number 54 to 87 seems to be titles that have been scrapped by Blizzard. They work but I don't think you can earn them the legit way.

1 - Private
2 - Corporal
3 - Sergeant
4 - Master Sergeant
5 - Sergeant Major
6 - Knight
7 - Knight-Lieutenant
8 - Knight-Captain
9 - Knight-Champion
10 - Lieutenant Commander
11 - Commander
12 - Marshal
13 - Field Marshal
14 - Grand Marshal
15 - Scout
16 - Grunt
17 - Sergeant
18 - Senior Sergeant
19 - First Sergeant
20 - Stone Guard
21 - Blood Guard
22 - Legionnaire
23 - Centurion
24 - Champion
25 - Lieutenant General
26 - General
27 - Warlord
28 - High Warlord
29 - Gladiator
30 - Duelist
31 - Rival
32 - Challenger
33 - Scarab Lord
34 - Conqueror
35 - Justicar
36 - , Champion of the Naaru
37 - Merciless Gladiator
38 - of the Shattered Sun
39 - , Hand of A'dal
40 - Vengeful Gladiator
41 - Battlemaster
42 - the Seeker
43 - Elder
44 - Flame Warden
45 - Flame Keeper
46 - the Exalted
47 - the Explorer
48 - the Diplomat
49 - Brutal Gladiator
50 - Arena Master
51 - Salty
52 - Chef
53 - the Supreme
54 - of the Ten Storms
55 - of the Emerald Dream
56 - Deadly Gladiator
57 - Prophet
58 - the Malefic
59 - Stalker
60 - of the Ebon Blade
61 - Archmage
62 - Warbringer
63 - Assassin
64 - Grand Master Alchemist
65 - Grand Master Blacksmith
66 - Iron Chef
67 - Grand Master Enchanter
68 - Grand Master Engineer
69 - Doctor
70 - Grand Master Angler
71 - Grand Master Herbalist
72 - Grand Master Scribe
73 - Grand Master Jewelcrafter
74 - Grand Master Leatherworker
75 - Grand Master Miner
76 - Grand Master Skinner
77 - Grand Master Tailor
78 - of Quel'Thalas
79 - of Argus
80 - of Khaz Modan
81 - of Gnomeregan
82 - the Lion Hearted
83 - , Champion of Elune
84 - , Hero of Orgrimmar
85 - Plainsrunner
86 - of the Darkspear
87 - the Forsaken
88 - the Magic Seeker
89 - Twilight Vanquisher
90 - , Conqueror of Naxxramas
91 - , Hero of Northrend
92 - the Hallowed
93 - Loremaster
94 - of the Alliance
95 - of the Horde
96 - the Flawless Victor
97 - , Champion of the Frozen Wastes
98 - Ambassador
99 - the Argent Champion
100 - , Guardian of Cenarius
101 - Brewmaster
102 - Merrymaker
103 - the Love Fool
104 - Matron
105 - Patron
106 - Obsidian Slayer
107 - of the Nightfall
108 - the Immortal
109 - the Undying
110 - Jenkins
111 - Bloodsail Admiral
112 - the Insane
113 - of the Exodar
114 - of Darnassus
115 - of Ironforge
116 - of Stormwind
117 - of Orgrimmar
118 - of Sen'jin
119 - of Silvermoon
120 - of Thunder Bluff
121 - of the Undercity
122 - the Noble
123 - Crusader
124 - , Death's Demise
125 - the Celestial Defender
126 - , Conqueror of Ulduar
127 - , Champion of Ulduar
128 - Vanquisher
129 - Starcaller
130 - the Astral Walker
131 - , Herald of the Titans
132 - Furious Gladiator
133 - the Pilgrim
134 - Relentless Gladiator
135 - Grand Crusader
136 - the Argent Defender
137 - the Patient
138 - the Light of Dawn
139 - , Bane of the Fallen King
140 - the Kingslayer
141 - of the Ashen Verdict
142 - Wrathful Gladiator
143 - the Camel-Hoarded
144 - Warbringer
145 - Warbound
146 - , Blessed Defender of Nordrassil
147 - , Slayer of Stupid, Incompetent and Disappointing Minions
148 - Assistant Professor
149 - Associate Professor
150 - Professor
151 - of the Four winds
152 - , Veteran of the Alliance
153 - , Veteran of the Horde

154 -> 181 = 1 -> 28. Exactly the same.

182 - , Hero of the Alliance
183 - , Hero of the Horde
184 - , the Bloodthirsty 
185 - , Defender of a Shattered World
186 - Dragonslayer
187 - , Blackwing's Bane
188 - , Avenger of Hyjal
189 - the Flamebreaker
190 - Firelord
191 - Vicious Gladiator
192 - Ruthless Gladiator
193 - Cataclysmic Gladiator
194 - , Savior of Azeroth
195 - Farmer
196 - , Destroyer's End
197 - the Beloved
198 - the Fearless
199 - Zookeeper
200 - the Relic Hunter
201 - the Undaunted
202 - , Master of the Ways
203 - the Tranquil Master
204 - , Delver of the Vaults
205 - Shado-Master
206 - the Scenaterdist
207 - Tamer
208 - , Seeker of Knowledge

----------


## Specks

I put -- in front of dofile("data/morphing.lua") in the Main.LUA and I still have the same problem as mentioned above.




> (Just so you follow, the blood elf uses skin0, face0, hair0 even though my character is like skin4, face7, hair 3 - for example)

----------


## huntercccc

Yeah I have that problem too,whatever I change my original characters hair/facial I keep getting the same model for morphed races,for example my orc female morph looks always the same no matter how much I change my nelf hunter's haircut/color/facial hair,It didn't happen pre-5.0.4,so I don't know what to do bout it,I used to be able to change haircuts/hair color by changing my original char's haircut/color etc,any help would be nice,tried stopping persistant morphing but its just same models all over again...

----------


## varyn

Automatically getting Blood Elf Female model when I open the program, so then need to change back to my real model (Human Female) but then there is different hair, haircolor, skincolor, I dont wanna change model, only the gear with my old character looks!  :Smile: 

Also is there a chance to get a morph that shows Paladin wings? Avenging Wrath, the one with glyph from 5.0.4 to make you have 4 wings, 2 big and 2 small. Would mean alot if you fixed it!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

Next release will add option to disable character/mount morphing, if you can't wait:

main.lua


```
persistantModel = true
persistantMount = true

function dofile (filename)
	local f = assert(loadfile(filename))
	return f()
end

if gameState() == 1 then
	--Load persistant morphing script
	dofile("data/morphing.lua")
	--Add your custom scripts after this line
	
	--All cat forms to fire cat form
	dofile("data/druid.lua")
	-- Well of Eternity script to bypass the nightelf buff, comment this line if you want to be a nightelf
	--dofile("data/woe.lua") --WIP
	
	--Add your custom scripts before this line
end
```

morphing.lua:


```
--
--Variables
--
nativeDisplayId = getNativeDisplayId();
currentDispayId = getDisplayId();
desiredModel = getSelectedModel();
mountDisplayId = getMountDisplayId();
desiredMount = getSelectedMount();
--
--Character morphing stuff
--
if persistantModel == true then
	if currentDispayId == nativeDisplayId then
	morphMe(desiredModel);
	applyItems();
	end
end
--
--Mount morphing stuff
--
if persistantMount == true then
	if mountDisplayId > 0 then
		if mountDisplayId ~= desiredMount then
			morphMount(desiredMount);
		end
	end
end
```

Just change true/false if you want or not persistant morping.

----------


## WoWDyne

It´s possible to change the new Travelform (Travel Form - Spell - World of Warcraft) into Loque'nahak (Loque'nahak - NPC - World of Warcraft) ?

----------


## baballan1

Hello Vandra!

I did read every of the "important to know before crying" details, but I still can't make it work. I've used iMorph before, but after the new patch (5.0.4), I haven't been able to make it work. Here is how I do it:

1). Starting wow.exe 
2). Starting iMorph2 (as administrator)
3). iMorph does not appear on the deskop (as usual) but is assumeably opened. 
4). I open up wow (its only minimized not closed) and then it crashes. 

I have absolutely no idea of what is wrong, do you?

Awesome add mate. Best regards
Baballan

----------


## baballan1

Attachment 9982

This is a picture of what happens.

EDIT: This also shows up - "Error: Read UInt failed".

----------


## Rahizzle

> Hello Vandra!
> 
> I did read every of the "important to know before crying" details, but I still can't make it work. I've used iMorph before, but after the new patch (5.0.4), I haven't been able to make it work. Here is how I do it:
> 
> 1). Starting wow.exe 
> 2). Starting iMorph2 (as administrator)
> 3). iMorph does not appear on the deskop (as usual) but is assumeably opened. 
> 4). I open up wow (its only minimized not closed) and then it crashes. 
> 
> ...



My iMorph crashes when I try to run it -.-

----------


## D4v16

Thanks for your update but:
When changing from one Itemset to another it crashes with error "the handle is invalid".
Same happens when trying to load already morphed itemset.

----------


## Vandra

> It´s possible to change the new Travelform (Travel Form - Spell - World of Warcraft) into Loque'nahak (Loque'nahak - NPC - World of Warcraft) ?


Yeah you can modify the druid script  :Smile: 




> Thanks for your update but:
> When changing from one Itemset to another it crashes with error "the handle is invalid".
> Same happens when trying to load already morphed itemset.


I know, i'm working on it :-)

EDIT: Fixed  :Smile:

----------


## baballan1

Any chance you could take a look at my problem Vandra  :Wink: ?

----------


## Vandra

> It´s possible to change the new Travelform (Travel Form - Spell - World of Warcraft) into Loque'nahak (Loque'nahak - NPC - World of Warcraft) ?





> Any chance you could take a look at my problem Vandra ?


- Disable UAC (google)
- Make sure wow is in directx9 mode

----------


## WoWDyne

> Yeah you can modify the druid script 
> 
> 
> I know, i'm working on it :-)
> 
> EDIT: Fixed



Sounds great  :Smile:  I just unfortunately have absolutely no idea of the whole .lua  :Frown:  Personally I&'m missing just 2 more things, change the character size and the Morph for the Travelform  :Frown:  Then it would be really, really perfect. Need your Help  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

> It´s possible to change the new Travelform (Travel Form - Spell - World of Warcraft) into Loque'nahak (Loque'nahak - NPC - World of Warcraft) ?





> Sounds great  I just unfortunately have absolutely no idea of the whole .lua  Personally I&'m missing just 2 more things, change the character size and the Morph for the Travelform  Then it would be really, really perfect. Need your Help


If you can give me the travelform displayId i'll make the script for you  :Smile:

----------


## Fumi

When i open iMorph2 all i get is "iMorph2 has stopped working"  :Frown:  do you know why Vandra?

i tried as admin, in Windows xp  :Frown:

----------


## Vandra

> It´s possible to change the new Travelform (Travel Form - Spell - World of Warcraft) into Loque'nahak (Loque'nahak - NPC - World of Warcraft) ?





> When i open iMorph2 all i get is "iMorph2 has stopped working"  do you know why Vandra?


32 bit / directx9 and not 11, and disable UAC (helped some people..)

----------


## smeski

Hey Vandra, just got this working and noticed I have no shooting animation on my Hunter?

Edit; also, is there a way to easy reset what you've chose? Instead of reloading wow and iMorph

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

Hey i have a question...is this undetectable? Has anyone been banned for using it...evermorph aint working and i need a replacement!

----------


## baballan1

> - Disable UAC (google)
> - Make sure wow is in directx9 mode


Unfortunately it didn't work.. Guess i'll have to wait for the next update, that might fix it. I've tried it before atleast. 


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

> It´s possible to change the new Travelform (Travel Form - Spell - World of Warcraft) into Loque'nahak (Loque'nahak - NPC - World of Warcraft) ?





> Hey Vandra, just got this working and noticed I have no shooting animation on my Hunter?
> 
> Edit; also, is there a way to easy reset what you've chose? Instead of reloading wow and iMorph


What ?




> Hey i have a question...is this undetectable? Has anyone been banned for using it...evermorph aint working and i need a replacement!


Yes, undetected atm.

----------


## smeski

> What ?


Turned out a dual-wielding template you've made was breaking shooting.

I ran into another issue, I made a item template and when I try to apply, I get an error?
My template is layed out like every other template, any idea?

----------


## baballan1

> Hey Vandra, just got this working and noticed I have no shooting animation on my Hunter?
> 
> Edit; also, is there a way to easy reset what you've chose? Instead of reloading wow and iMorph


How did you make the program work? Did you have the same problem as I  :Wink: ?

----------


## finalball

I think I posted here a long time ago-

Compatibility with Mumble Overlay would be greatly appreciated, please. >_<

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

I need help i extracted this to its own folder and i run iMorph2 as admin and then it says "iMorph 2 has stopped working." Please help me!

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

What's UAC?

----------


## baballan1

Google it mate, but it didnt work for me.

----------


## smeski

> How did you make the program work? Did you have the same problem as I ?


I literally did what it says in the guide, went into my actual wow directory C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft and then opened 'Wow.exe'

Dx9, ran iMorph as admin, done.

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

woot works thanks

----------


## Vandra

> I think I posted here a long time ago-
> 
> Compatibility with Mumble Overlay would be greatly appreciated, please. >_<


Won't happen, sorry

----------


## Terrassen

Remove the automatic mount-morphing and the program will be perfect. It nothing more than annoys one, who have all ready obtained the most rare mounts.

----------


## baballan1

I am torn into pieces. Can't live without this  :Smile:

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

could i get the loque thing, also how do i morph druid forms?

----------


## Vandra

> Remove the automatic mount-morphing and the program will be perfect. It nothing more than annoys one, who have all ready obtained the most rare mounts.


Disable it in main.lua
persistantMount=false




> could i get the loque thing, also how do i morph druid forms?


Look at druids.lua

----------


## Amonra

Is there a way to morph with a specific feature set? because having a default of each race isn't very great. Besides that, love the program!

----------


## zebom21

Thanks for the update Vandra

But I have one question , what can actually cause "imorph" to just not start or crash on startup ? I've noticed that some people that downloaded this can start it with no problems and other just get "imorph2 as stopped working" .

so I was wondering if this could be related to ".netframework or c++ visual studio " to be either corrupted or something else that can also cause the program to crash ?

----------


## baballan1

Can you think of anything else that i could to fix this Vandra? 

Best regards, Baballan.

----------


## Vandra

> Thanks for the update Vandra
> 
> But I have one question , what can actually cause "imorph" to just not start or crash on startup ? I've noticed that some people that downloaded this can start it with no problems and other just get "imorph2 as stopped working" .
> 
> so I was wondering if this could be related to ".netframework or c++ visual studio " to be either corrupted or something else that can also cause the program to crash ?


i dont know, read the first post



> Can you think of anything else that i could to fix this Vandra? 
> 
> Best regards, Baballan.


i dont know either

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

> Look at druids.lua


still dont get it, there should be a setup video  :Smile:

----------


## cssaddict17

Thanks so much for making this. Greatly appreciated, you are awesome!

----------


## HoofyT

Hmm... UAC disabled, running in Dx9 with WoW 32 bit. Hopefully the next update will fix it.

----------


## RyanDD

Thanks Vandra - It's even more awesome that the item changer is working. Feels good to tank with Thunderfury again - as a Tauren no less!  :Big Grin: 
Just a suggestion for future releases: The ability to change a spell's visual. I'd like to be able to change my enraged spell effect to that of Shadowmourn swirls.
Thanks again for the awesome program!

----------


## whirle

wow.exe running at dx9 (restarted client when I changed it as well), imorph opening with admin, and still getting a crash when imorph tries to open.

edit: strangely enough, it worked when I moved the files from my desktop to an empty new folder.

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

HOW DO I RUN WOW from WoW.exe? 
i think that's the problem im having, i don't know how to run wow from wow.exe. i don't even know what a wow exe is! i just run wow like all orginnal people run wow. 
also i did dx9
and pretty much everything and when i click imorph 2 as admin it still crash. it won't let me open it  :Frown:  
and i don't have window xp so i don't know whats going on. i did everything as you asked. please help me imorph has bring joy to me and i can't live without it.

----------


## RyanDD

> HOW DO I RUN WOW from WoW.exe? 
> i think that's the problem im having, i don't know how to run wow from wow.exe. i don't even know what a wow exe is! i just run wow like all orginnal people run wow. 
> also i did dx9
> and pretty much everything and when i click imorph 2 as admin it still crash. it won't let me open it  
> and i don't have window xp so i don't know whats going on. i did everything as you asked. please help me imorph has bring joy to me and i can't live without it.


Your level of computer literacy is quite pathetic. Right Click on your WoW Shortcut - that'll take you right to the game's folder. Inside that folder, will be a thing called wow.exe. Run that. Don't run the launcher.

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

is still doesn't work, just keep crashing 

 :Frown:

----------


## RyanDD

Did you launch wow first?
Sorry, just trying to rule out all possibilities.

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

yes i launch wow first
and when i launch imorph 2 as admin it kept saying, imorph 2 has stop working and that window is trying to find solution to your program blah blah blah. it just keep crashing.

----------


## RyanDD

One final question, did you extract all of the files that were in the download folder?
If not, extract all of them

----------


## baballan1

Allright.. I suddenly had a new message added to my crashing:

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

extract the download folder, how do you do that? i know im stupid but please help me out i live and learn

----------


## varyn

Where's the title function in 2.0?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vandra

Because i'm getting sick:



The title fucntion is under the model morphing.

----------


## dcfighter

how change hair?

----------


## RyanDD

> extract the download folder, how do you do that? i know im stupid but please help me out i live and learn


Here's a guide.
Download and install 7zip: Download 7-Zip from SourceForge.net
Go to the location where the imorph folder is saved.
Right click on it, highlight over 7zip in that window.
Click Extract to "imorph266\"

And you're sorted.

I can't think of an anymore basic version.

----------


## Nekz92

Hi Vandra and first of all thanks for your amazing work.  :Smile: 

Just a question now :

Will you add spell swap in a future update? ^^

----------


## Vandra

> Hi Vandra and first of all thanks for your amazing work. 
> 
> Just a question now :
> 
> Will you add spell swap in a future update? ^^


Yes probably, i had it kinda working with 4.3.4 but the new dbc thing is driving me crazy, i'll work on it next month when i get home.

----------


## baballan1

> Allright.. I suddenly had a new message added to my crashing:
> 
> Attachment 10009



Does this means that there is something wrong with the "Black magic" file (from "data" as far as I remember) among others.. I have no idea, but just trying to find a solution.

----------


## Nekz92

> Yes probably, i had it kinda working with 4.3.4 but the new dbc thing is driving me crazy, i'll work on it next month when i get home.


Yay thanks for the answer and thanks again for this ubber .exe  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ikkarus

For those looking for panda models like me... I couldnt find the original one... (that keeps your armor) but at least I found the Shaolin Monk one... his ID is 41412.  :Cool:

----------


## Keiji91

iMorph newest version persistent not working?! Please Help Vandra or Anyone for that matter??!

I've tried everything...
Currently have WoW installed on my SSD, im running windows 7 64 bit. Currently have iMorph working with wow in DX9 and 32 bit mode but when i remount after applying it goes back to old mount or after i ghost wolf as a shaman, back to old model sooo.....

I installed imorph on my HDD it didn't work so i installed it on my SSD that didn't work so i installed it to desktop that didn't work...
I disabled all of my wow addons that didn't work. 
I have re installed imorph multiple times.. that didn't work. 
I've disabled UAC that didn't work. 

Can someone please tell me how to make "Persistent Model/Mount" work?! 

If it doesn't work it makes this program pointless especially when going in and out of ghost wolf all the time...

----------


## Vandra

> iMorph newest version persistent not working?! Please Help Vandra or Anyone for that matter??!
> 
> I've tried everything...
> Currently have WoW installed on my SSD, im running windows 7 64 bit. Currently have iMorph working with wow in DX9 and 32 bit mode but when i remount after applying it goes back to old mount or after i ghost wolf as a shaman, back to old model sooo.....
> 
> I installed imorph on my HDD it didn't work so i installed it on my SSD that didn't work so i installed it to desktop that didn't work...
> I disabled all of my wow addons that didn't work. 
> I have re installed imorph multiple times.. that didn't work. 
> I've disabled UAC that didn't work. 
> ...


Working for me, redownload

----------


## Keiji91

I've re-downloaded it multiple times into multiple different locations still doesn't make persistent work, i cant be the only person ever with this problem ; /

It's working for my brother on his computer upstairs and i double checked the LUA's the download locations WoW settings everythings the same but his works and mine doesn't the only difference we have is that I'm using an SSD and he isn't thats it...

----------


## qweerful

Hello & thx for this awsome program.
But i have one big problem.
Everytime i start that progamm, i get laggs,
because iMorph use 50% performance of my cpu.
Is this normal?

Bye

----------


## RyanDD

> iMorph newest version persistent not working?! Please Help Vandra or Anyone for that matter??!
> 
> I've tried everything...
> Currently have WoW installed on my SSD, im running windows 7 64 bit. Currently have iMorph working with wow in DX9 and 32 bit mode but when i remount after applying it goes back to old mount or after i ghost wolf as a shaman, back to old model sooo.....
> 
> I installed imorph on my HDD it didn't work so i installed it on my SSD that didn't work so i installed it to desktop that didn't work...
> I disabled all of my wow addons that didn't work. 
> I have re installed imorph multiple times.. that didn't work. 
> I've disabled UAC that didn't work. 
> ...


Run as admin.

----------


## kenaix

25% constant CPU hogging from iMorph otherwise the program works fine but thats a biggie :/

OC'ed 2500k running at 4.8Ghz.
Win7 64 etc etc

Attachment 10031

----------


## Rahizzle

Pile of shit program doesn't even work even when i've followed your pile of shit instructions.
GG NO RE.

----------


## Nekz92

> Pile of shit program doesn't even work even when i've followed your pile of shit instructions.
> GG NO RE.


Do just the half of what he have done before speaking dumbass. Works perfect for me. Just rage on your shitty computer  :Wink:

----------


## RyanDD

> Pile of shit program doesn't even work even when i've followed your pile of shit instructions.
> GG NO RE.


I'm glad it doesn't work for a dick like you.

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

yeah it doesn't work, honestly i have a really expensive computer bought in 2012. not sure whats the problem is. but this program doesn't work

----------


## RyanDD

Honestly, if it's not working for you, you must be doing something wrong.




> yeah it doesn't work, honestly i have a really expensive computer bought in 2012. not sure whats the problem is. but this program doesn't work


Price of a computer does not measure anything. Look at Apple.
Anyways, the problem has nothing to do with your computer specs.

----------


## hardnamelol

Very Nice, But when i open it, it say's: "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. if you click continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. if you lick Quit, the application will close immediately.
if i click continue it pops the same page over again....

Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow" 
Reply please. Thanks!! <3

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

I honestly don't know why it keeps crashing. it keeps saying window is trying to find solution to your program. 
i've been trying to figure out why and visiting this website everyday to see if anything changes. i've done all the instruction

this is a very nice program and to see that i can't use it, very sad

----------


## RyanDD

I do have an idea. My antivirus asked me if I wanted to add iMorph to exceptions. Your antivirus might have forgone asking if you wanted to block it, and did it automatically. Try disabling your antivirus? Might rule something out, and if it works, you'll have to find out how to add it to exceptions.

P.S. I use Avast.

----------


## hardnamelol

Well i get an Error say's:
Error: 
System.nullreferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an
object.
at iMorph.form1.morphme(UInt32 displayid) Help please!

----------


## qweerful

1.9 imorph works fine,but if I use 2.0. i get laggs

ca. 30 lower fps

BTW i use my old pc because my new do not work atm.

----------


## oric

as iloveskinmorphing said its just crash and windows trying to fix this, is it something i do wrong or?

i really wanna try this prog, been useing evermorph a long time need a replace!  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

> Pile of shit program doesn't even work even when i've followed your pile of shit instructions.
> GG NO RE.


lol  :Smile: 



> Well i get an Error say's:
> Error: 
> System.nullreferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an
> object.
> at iMorph.form1.morphme(UInt32 displayid) Help please!


You are probably running wow-64.exe

----------


## qweerful

Vandra u have any solve for my problem?

----------


## RyanDD

> Vandra u have any solve for my problem?


Doubt it, the info you have was lacking at best. All that's known is that you're using an older computer, and the old version runs better (thought, it shouldn't work at all).
Are you playing on a private server?

----------


## qweerful

No, I play on retail. (5.0.4)

----------


## RyanDD

> No, I play on retail. (5.0.4)


That's really odd. The old version is meant for Cataclysm, and should not be working at all.
Lame response, but try restart your PC?

----------


## qweerful

I will try.

Btw i use win7 64

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

So does anyone know a solution for to why everytime i try to open imorph, it crashes and i get a message 
"window is trying to find solution to your program" and close itself.

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

i don't think this program works for window 7, most of us have window 7 and it's not working.

----------


## RyanDD

> i don't think this program works for window 7, most of us have window 7 and it's not working.


It only supports windows 7. In Vandra's first post, it stats in capital letters 
WINDOWS XP IS NOT SUPPORTED

----------


## qweerful

So i restarted nothing happends

----------


## RyanDD

Sorry Qweerful, I really don't know then. I've really got nothing to go on. There are multiple things that could be causing it.
Give me more details? (I don't want computer specs)

----------


## oric

i have a quetsion i been useing evermorph and i use to make my own list how i want to look like can anyone explain to me how to do it whit this prog step by step please?

----------


## Rahizzle

I am doing this on patch 5.0.1 does it even work on it? Maybe that's my issue.

----------


## qweerful

What u want?

I use european 32-bit client with dx9

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

is there any program just like this beside evermorph? that i could use since my computer is being a jerk and won't let me run this imorph  :Frown:

----------


## qweerful

No!No!No!No!

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

^troll 


seriously anyone have any program like this beside evermorph?

----------


## Keiji91

> Run as admin.


I've been running it as admin this entire time...

----------


## qweerful

No i only write No!No!No! because i need 10 letters

----------


## Malusrex

I have the same problem, iMorph just crashes as soon as I try to launch it and I have done everything that you suggest.

----------


## cdonis84

Are you able to type something in game to change skins?

----------


## Rudidudi

cant believe people go through so much trouble to change the look of their character, wait for evermorph to be updated(sometime this week) instead of banging your head against a wall with something that clearly doesnt work by the looks of it

----------


## Zurox

It does work, people probably just don't know how to drop their Direct X to 9 instead of 11, or at that, change their WoW to 32 bit instead of 64.. Unfortunately, I don't find it worth the graphical or FPS performance drop by dropping to either of those settings to use this.

----------


## Sesspira

ty for imorph  :Smile: 

Can I change Illidan's model size?

----------


## MomentOfZen

this is just a piece of shit, ill just stick with dx11

----------


## Vandra

> cant believe people go through so much trouble to change the look of their character, wait for evermorph to be updated(sometime this week) instead of banging your head against a wall with something that clearly doesnt work by the looks of it


138 people using this working as i write this, so it's working.




> this is just a piece of shit, ill just stick with dx11


Feel free to not use this, but you seem to be retarded, sir.

Also, to people saying "i'm useless", i'm away for a few weeks, so indeed i can't/don't want to answer to all people who have no idea how a computer or even a program is working.

90% of people crying about this program not working are doing it wrong, and didnt even read the first post.

So if you want a working morpher, do it yourself :-)

----------


## qweerful

Hey Vandra,
is it normal that iMorph use ~50% cpu performance?

----------


## Clotic

Why don't u add Pandarians in? or u don't know the proper ids?

----------


## Vandra

> Hey Vandra,
> is it normal that iMorph use ~50% cpu performance?


I know what the problem is, i'll be back home in a few weeks, i'll fix this.



> Why don't u add Pandarians in? or u don't know the proper ids?


Some mounts are already included, and models few post ago, still can't find "real" pandarens id yet

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

Whoa alright guys, this program doesn't work for me but that doesn't mean you should be calling it a retard or the maker a retard. he works hard on this program and made a lot of people happy. 

just cause it doesn't work for you doesn't mean you should start trolling on his forum. 
Vandra i'm sorry that you get a lot of retarded trolls, i hope you know you have a lot of supporters

----------


## nahuelparedes

it does work u have to put your wow 9 dx and 32 bits and it works


atleast it did for me

----------


## baballan1

Allright, I have to assume that I am one of those 10%, who is not stupid but just unlucky, as I KNOW how to do anything asked and I AM doing it. Some of us is just confronted with several problems when we open this program, but that doesn't mean that we're bloody stupid  :Smile: . So Ryan, is there any chance that you could take a look at what i've been writing since (about) page 10, as I think my picture is describing the problem some people are having, in the most informative and best way.
However, i want to make something clear. I've got a huge amount of respect towards the guys who are helping other people, as you are using your spare time on this, but there is deffinately something wrong with the program right now (on some points) as i've been using it for a long time, but now can't.

I its a great program Vandra and I know that it is now easy to deal with scripts like these..
Best regards, Baballan

----------


## Rahizzle

> I have the same problem, iMorph just crashes as soon as I try to launch it and I have done everything that you suggest.


Join the party!

You can wait to be called a retard/baby and also be forced to 'buy a new computer' because a program crashing when running as an admin is clearly our fault.  :Cool:

----------


## Requisite

> cant believe people go through so much trouble to change the look of their character, wait for evermorph to be updated(sometime this week) instead of banging your head against a wall with something that clearly doesnt work by the looks of it


This works. Some of you are over looking SIMPLE things. How is it so much work, on the user end? You load up the program, select a model, & bam, your appearance changes. Vandra has worked hard on this so it'd be simple for everyone.




> this is just a piece of shit, ill just stick with dx11


Maybe...you're just a piece of shit? Don't insult the maker/program just because you can't get it to work.




> 138 people using this working as i write this, so it's working.
> 
> 
> Feel free to not use this, but you seem to be retarded, sir.
> 
> Also, to people saying "i'm useless", i'm away for a few weeks, so indeed i can't/don't want to answer to all people who have no idea how a computer or even a program is working.
> 
> 90% of people crying about this program not working are doing it wrong, and didnt even read the first post.
> 
> So if you want a working morpher, do it yourself :-)


Thank you again for this program Vandra. PLEASE ignore the people who seem to insult you or your work. I for one, am grateful for you program & have had no issues with getting it to work.

----------


## Amonra

Just wanted to say thank you for addressing the over use of CPU resources, I was going to ask about that  :Big Grin: .

A pearl of wisdom, wow must be running when you use imorph fyi

Does anyone know how to customize the character after it has been swapped?

----------


## hkjhd

> Join the party!
> 
> You can wait to be called a retard/baby and also be forced to 'buy a new computer' because a program crashing when running as an admin is clearly our fault.


Mine was doing this also, then I used the normal .exe and not the 64bit one as it says in the initial post and it worked fine. Thanks for this program it is easy to use and very fun.

----------


## Nekz92

Think about running wow.exe and not the launcher also...

----------


## haifgts

I found a workaround for the CPU usage problem until it's fixed. 

1. Install BES (BES - Battle Encoder Shirase)
2. Run as admin.
3. In options, enable "Override Security Restrictions" and "Always list all" (not completely sure if first one is needed, always list all is needed to see imorph.exe)
4. Click target and find imorph.exe and limit. If successful you'll see imorph.exe cpu usage limited by 33% (this is not enough)
5. Click control and set cpu limit slider to 95% or something.

And that's it. I'm running it without issues and imorph uses 1% cpu.

----------


## baballan1

You seriously need to understand, that many of us do not do anything wrong, but simply are running into problems which are caused by other (unknown) things. I've been using this program for a long time, but i suddently can't, and i honestly think that is proof enough. 

Most of us respect Vandra and his work, dont try to make it seem otherwise.
Thank you.

----------


## Gkz123

Hey man, everything is working great so far. Only issue that i've had is with Wargames, it unmodels when I go in/out of an arena. Any ideas?

----------


## Gkz123

Meh ): so im assuming there is no fix for it then lol.

----------


## RyanDD

> Allright, I have to assume that I am one of those 10%, who is not stupid but just unlucky, as I KNOW how to do anything asked and I AM doing it. Some of us is just confronted with several problems when we open this program, but that doesn't mean that we're bloody stupid . So Ryan, is there any chance that you could take a look at what i've been writing since (about) page 10, as I think my picture is describing the problem some people are having, in the most informative and best way.
> However, i want to make something clear. I've got a huge amount of respect towards the guys who are helping other people, as you are using your spare time on this, but there is deffinately something wrong with the program right now (on some points) as i've been using it for a long time, but now can't.
> 
> I its a great program Vandra and I know that it is now easy to deal with scripts like these..
> Best regards, Baballan


Sorry, was on a mini holiday for a few days. Please PM me all the info you have, and I'll do my best  :Big Grin: 
Also, if you have skype, you can add me ryandavis. - include the fullstop.

----------


## Balu

How can i find out the ID of the new Druid Travel-Form?

----------


## ace12

> You seriously need to understand, that many of us do not do anything wrong, but simply are running into problems which are caused by other (unknown) things. I've been using this program for a long time, but i suddently can't, and i honestly think that is proof enough. 
> 
> Most of us respect Vandra and his work, dont try to make it seem otherwise.
> Thank you.


Same issue. It's been working perfectly up until patch when I upgraded to 2.0. Using DX9, Wow 32bit. IMorph just doesn't seem to open at all.

----------


## baballan1

No. RyanDD and I took a look at it today and neither of us could find the reason for these crashes.. 

Nothing to do but to wait for an update  :Smile: .

----------


## smeski

Anyway you can make the program have spell id edits?

----------


## Rudidudi

> This works. Some of you are over looking SIMPLE things. How is it so much work, on the user end? You load up the program, select a model, & bam, your appearance changes. Vandra has worked hard on this so it'd be simple for everyone.




well i personally havent tried it and im not going to, im a fanboy of everdox/darklinux, but theres so much complaints in this thread, so clearly hes doing something wrong and can take his amateur garbage to another site?

also telling people to get a new computer, because his shit program doesnt work is kinda rude :/

Edit: how is it so much work on the user end you say? well its not much work, but having to change your system settings and lose out on fps and graphics for one program shouldn't be necessary

----------


## VaMPHuNT

I can't believe people are seriously telling someone who shares programs made to help you have fun to basically "GTFO".. Unbelievable. So spoiled

This works perfectly for me although not sure about after the patch, although I would understand if I saw a notice of no further updates after all the crying. Thanks again

----------


## cssaddict17

> theres so much complaints in this thread, so clearly hes doing something wrong and can take his amateur garbage to another site?


Maybe instead you should take your insults and unwarranted scrutinization to another site.

----------


## Balu

Seems its not working with 5.0.5 anymore

----------


## Pewpewlolbbq

Not working with the new 5.05 patch :/ It worked fine yesterday but not today

----------


## Clotic

i think he knows

----------


## Vandra

> i think he knows


I didn't ! What a surprise not working after a patch  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyway, will be updated soon (tm) as soon as i go home.
Also, since i quit wow, maybe imorph sourcecode will be released.

Oh, and to all the people saying i'm not supporting my program/i don't know how to code and stuff:

Indeed i don't really know how to code, i learned c# making imorph, i never usef c# before dealing with wow r/d.
And about the support, i'm on a high level pve guild since 5 years now (world top10) so, indeed i don't have much time to support a program that was originally made just for me and a few friends.

----------


## Tracey4669

Works like a charm.

----------


## facke

> Works like a charm.


aw why you lie  :Frown:

----------


## Romazeo

Thanks for the program, *Vandra!* I'm looking forward to the next issue, hope it'll work with 5.0.5 patch  :Wink:

----------


## morphene

Nevermind the message then Vandra, dident notice this thread was 18 pages long, got my answer now. Hope for a new update s00n, im tierd of my ****ing orc want my nelf powers back :P

----------


## Vandra

I'll take a look at the update tomorrow.

----------


## eeq

ok thats nice

----------


## Pewpewlolbbq

I miss Imorph so much  :Frown:

----------


## eeq

gibe update  :Frown:

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Posting to show interest as well :x

----------


## Vildapilen

This one is updated and working *dx11* with *64bit* client ONLY
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...support-2.html

----------


## Zedro

> This one is updated and working *dx11* with *64bit* client ONLY
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...support-2.html


iMorph with it's UI and gear sets make it much easier to use is significantly better, I glad use 34 bit client because of that.

----------


## drunkinpvp

i agree with zedro

----------


## Pewpewlolbbq

Still no update?  :Frown:

----------


## drunkinpvp

i love this thing so much better than evermorph or tmorph. playing a druid and shaman i constantly switch forms and the fact that this imorph saves the morph is totally epic!!!! please please please update and keep updating mass <3

----------


## eeq

awww still no update... are you working on it vandra?  :Frown:

----------


## Clotic

Freaking qq stop ask for update it comes when it comes geez

----------


## Rudidudi

> i love this thing so much better than evermorph or tmorph. playing a druid and shaman i constantly switch forms and the fact that this imorph saves the morph is totally epic!!!! please please please update and keep updating mass <3



ur a ****ing idiot


Quoting Journey: * Persistent smart player morphing (i.e. you can shift in and out of forms as a druid) 

or shaman if you will


also anyone saying they would rather use 32bit garbage because of the interface also suffers from actual down syndrome, race 1-10-22-24 and .gender is very hard

----------


## Zedro

> ur a ****ing idiot
> 
> 
> Quoting Journey: * Persistent smart player morphing (i.e. you can shift in and out of forms as a druid) 
> 
> or shaman if you will
> 
> 
> also anyone saying they would rather use 32bit garbage because of the interface also suffers from actual down syndrome, race 1-10-22-24 and .gender is very hard


Why are you pathetic enough to actually care what other people use? 

Also, I suggest you go check up some anger management classes, you seem overly angry for some reason, usually it's a father or mother issue, best of luck dealing with that.

----------


## drunkinpvp

you do know tmorph has a problem with worgen? whenever i use the racial on my DRUID i get turned into a fugly worgen. why are you so mad? i know tmorph has persistent morphing, but honestly imorph is 10x better. imorph has its own ui and i can actually change items on imorph i had to guess which item slot number to use on tmorph because he doesnt have a list for it. evermorph 0=head tmorph 1=head

----------


## Tsukune1

Is there a different client for 64bit? Mine keeps crashing...

----------


## Redskye

> Is there a different client for 64bit? Mine keeps crashing...


This isn't updated for the 5.0.5 patch yet. Hopefully it will be soon though, as us 32-bit users have nothing to morph with at the moment.

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Vandra, are you done with this or what? -.- I keep checking back here and evermorph and both authors are keeping totally quiet. It would really be appreciated so I (And others im sure) can stop expecting something. Hopefully RL hasn't consumed you suddenly.. either way people would like to know what's going on with imorph. This kind of program changes WoW completely =.= Thank you

----------


## Vandra

Hey guys, awesome news, i have a real life  :Big Grin: 

Seriously,i'm really busy atm so i can't look at the update, also i have to download wow to update iMorph.

SO: Will be updated when it will be updated.

Have a nice day!

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Thanks Vandra. Good luck out there  :Smile:

----------


## Pewpewlolbbq

Is there another program that can morph Titles?

----------


## jannebeee

Dont work for me, only get imorph has stopped working...

----------


## simeonch

> Dont work for me, only get imorph has stopped working...


same thing here

----------


## eeq

yeah same for me too

----------


## Toxile

same problem here

----------


## iEthos

Everyone is going to have that problem, this is for patch 5.0.4, he hasn't updated it for 5.0.5 yet, give it time.

----------


## Anthrax1234

Why is this not updated for 5.0.5???

----------


## leck

oh noes...is this dead too ?

----------


## Modeleditornapalm

Can i morph my cat form to the thekal model in zul gurub and bear form to old worgen model?

Also, if there are new WoW patches, how can i update iMorph?

----------


## thekronix

Hope this get updated soonish :<<<<

----------


## wesman96

I hope it gets update asap =D

----------


## RyanDD

If the program isn't gonna be updated - can we please use the source code so we can compile an update of our own?

----------


## VaMPHuNT

I'm surprised no one has written a guide to keep their morpher alive or how to make new ones. If it only requires a static-y tweak for the rest of the expansion, people could easily keep it going? I have no idea what goes into these though :|

----------


## stel

Have any version for windows xp?

----------


## exilence

would honestly do anything if you would please update  :Frown:

----------


## leck

Theres no other 32bits morpher... im so sad =/

----------


## ThomasSA

As soon as i open it says "stopped working" 
You have any ideá what might cause this problem? - I follow all your instructions..

----------


## evv0kk

wtb an update  :Frown:

----------


## Wookiz

Windows 8 x64

----------


## ceskolina

> Windows 8 x64


u need to use the "tMorph" thats work for 64bit users

----------


## PanzerChrist

Gief update  :Frown:  (or source code >.<)

----------


## Kharzak

its working with 5.0.5? becouse its write error to me

----------


## Pewpewlolbbq

Anyone know if hes still working on the update or did he just scrap the project? ://

----------


## evv0kk

WTB a 32 bit morpher..

----------


## skullbash420

WTB a 32 bit morpher

----------


## leck

> WTB a 32 bit morpher


same here!

----------


## evv0kk

any update?

----------


## evv0kk

any day now this will get updated... i can feel it

----------


## Conviq

Can you ****ing update this this is starting to piss me off. you developers don't say jack shit its not hard to update it dear god

----------


## Clotic

Give source code

----------


## cssaddict17

It's outrageous that you guys are demanding updates/source code/replies from the programmers.

Be thankful that they even made the program at all.

----------


## Conviq

> It's outrageous that you guys are demanding updates/source code/replies from the programmers.
> 
> Be thankful that they even made the program at all.


Be thankful for them not saying a damn word about anything they are going to do with the program yeah right buddy.

They should've announced something a long time ago this is retarded.

----------


## evv0kk

can we get this updated yet?

----------


## truulte

BUMP gief update

----------


## DuperPooper

more begging for update. I love this thing. i can't stand playing my orc male with out this.  :Frown:

----------


## Nestatrolol

pls update imorph :/

----------


## Terrassen

As you obviously doesn't care about updating it: So hard to release the source code so that others can continue loving the program? As you after all don't care, I see no reason to keep it secret.

----------


## glassmage

If Vandra is not going to update this program and has abandoned the project, remove the Donate link from his post. I do not want people giving money to them unwittingly for something that has no credibility of being worked on and would be considered fraud.

----------


## Amonra

Vandra, would you please considering releasing the source code if you are not panning on updating anymore? I, and a lot of people around the glove would be most appreciative!!

----------


## keeslingclar

bump bump  :Big Grin:

----------


## m0nZt3r

Adding to the topic. Please release the source code ifyou aren't interested in updating it.

----------


## Vandra

Soon™
Couple of weeks maybe.

----------


## ximer2k

Yey! looking forward seeing this again..

----------


## Amonra

> Soon™
> Couple of weeks maybe.


Glad you are continuing with this, much appreciated Vandra! Now we can only wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slumdogx

> Soon™
> Couple of weeks maybe.


are you serious? we are all waiting for you to update your awesome program and this is all you got to say? 
dont know if you enjoy being in this position but dont sell us for dumb shit, this "blizzard soon" gives me eye cancer.
can you give more information? as far as i know it takes 1 day to update

----------


## makkel

i dont get why all of you complain.

you shouldnt complain at all..he is doing this only on his own will and he dont take anything for you to use it.

so now stop complain and be happy that he continue to work with it.

----------


## Slumdogx

> i dont get why all of you complain.
> 
> you shouldnt complain at all..he is doing this only on his own will and he dont take anything for you to use it.
> 
> so now stop complain and be happy that he continue to work with it.


its obvious why we complain. vandra created an awesome program for 32 bit, rest is now for 64 bit and updated.

This is the only excisting 32bit morph with the chance to finally work again as soon as vandra works on it.
But he doesnt - but donating is opened and no source codes given to the community. sure, its his choice, i cant blame.

No offense vandra, but we are just desperate and want this program back cus its awesome

----------


## Amonra

> are you serious? we are all waiting for you to update your awesome program and this is all you got to say? 
> dont know if you enjoy being in this position but dont sell us for dumb shit, this "blizzard soon" gives me eye cancer.
> can you give more information? as far as i know it takes 1 day to update


From WHERE do you take all of this entitlement? seriously. Even if you were donating, it's a DONATION, an incentive. Vandra doesn't owe you jack shit, stop being an ******* and play nice,

----------


## Slumdogx

theres no entitlement, im just sad cus i love this program. guess i explained it wrong, just basically askin if vandra could 1.spend few minutes to update or 2.sharing the program with the community

----------


## stel

Guys, how to make it work on windows xp? Can any one tell me? Or maybe here is other things to do the same skin change witn windows xp?

----------


## Amonra

> theres no entitlement, im just sad cus i love this program. guess i explained it wrong, just basically askin if vandra could 1.spend few minutes to update or 2.sharing the program with the community


But see, there's the entitlement, the way you presume to have a say how Vandra manages their time. As far as you know, Vandra is on a beach vacation or being a gun for hire; most realistically, there's another projects or work with more priority, so this will be done when it will be done. And then we'll say yay and thanks for you effort and time and then bitch about troubleshooting.

----------


## Slumdogx

> But see, there's the entitlement, the way you presume to have a say how Vandra manages their time. As far as you know, Vandra is on a beach vacation or being a gun for hire; most realistically, there's another projects or work with more priority, so this will be done when it will be done. And then we'll say yay and thanks for you effort and time and then bitch about troubleshooting.


you dont understand. the only thing im mad about is that vandra gives no information. coming here and writing: ~1 week takes 20 seconds max. 

but this "soon" and "couple of weeks" aint helpful for nobody

----------


## deet09

> you dont understand. the only thing im mad about is that vandra gives no information. coming here and writing: ~1 week takes 20 seconds max. 
> 
> but this "soon" and "couple of weeks" aint helpful for nobody


That's exactly what he is talking about. It is free software. Vandra has no obligation to come here and even post that. He could have just never responded, instead of saying Soon. The "Soon" post. And don't speak for everyone, soon is helpful to the ones of us that are patient. It lets us know that there is at least an update coming.

----------


## Slumdogx

> It lets us know that there is at least an update coming.


you sure? i dont think soon and couple of weeks maybe are signals for "an update is coming"

you dont understand aswell, i just dont get why vandra simply tells us whats up, thats all

----------


## Amonra

> you sure? i dont think soon and couple of weeks maybe are signals for "an update is coming"
> 
> you dont understand aswell, i just dont get why vandra simply tells us whats up, thats all


You are unbelievable.

----------


## Slumdogx

wow im unbelievable just for asking for a more specific answer so i can decide wether to wipe my comp and install 64 bit for morphing, soz for offending anyone

----------


## Silivan

does this still work ?
and is there a 32 bit version ?

----------


## Slumdogx

> does this still work ?
> and is there a 32 bit version ?


it doesnt work yet, vandra will update soon. this is the only 32 bit one

----------


## m0nZt3r

> You are unbelievable.


Actually he's right. All we want is a clear answer. There's nothing "unbelivable" about his responses, yours are far more dumb.

----------


## Requisite

> Actually he's right. All we want is a clear answer. There's nothing "unbelivable" about his responses, yours are far more dumb.


Stop all the trolling.

1. He can take as long as he wants on HIS software.
2. He doesn't HAVE to tell anyone anything.
3. Chill.

----------


## Dreeds

Any news on when this is gonna be updated? Would love a morph program for 32bit  :Smile:

----------


## Slumdogx

please vandra, pleeeaaase <3

----------


## Dreeds

> please vandra, pleeeaaase <3


+1, would be really awesome!

----------


## Kagekongen

+rep, wish it was still usable  :Frown:

----------


## stel

Guys, how to make it work on windows xp? Can any one tell me? Or maybe here is other things to do the same skin change witn windows xp?

----------


## BIRDIE13

> Guys, how to make it work on windows xp? Can any one tell me? Or maybe here is other things to do the same skin change witn windows xp?


Cant you read other comments before posting your own telling it does not work? Its not updated and therefore will not work on any system.

----------


## VaMPHuNT

+1 towards a update. I hope that IRL allows some room to do some great work here, Vandra  :Smile:  It would definitely affect a lot of people clearly.

GL finding time.

----------


## dager01rus

Dear Vandra!

I visit this page every day and i hope you finish your work in near future!

----------


## Slumdogx

bumpbumpbump

----------


## Dreeds

> Dear Vandra!
> 
> I visit this page every day and i hope you finish your work in near future!


Same for me, watch for updates here evey day. My Shaman is a spacegoat and if i could just skinchange to NE or Troll my skill lvl would rise with over 9000!!

----------


## Lohx

Awesome news that it will actually get updated, I have a question however.

I remember when I was using it in 5.0.4 it was somewhat memory heavy, I remember this being an issue with EverMorph when it introduced the perma morph function also. Have you been able to find a fix for this or will it remain the same when it's updated? I have a fairly shit computer and my frame rates would drop drastically when I used it, which again was the same as when I used EverMorph until Everdox fixed the memory usage.

----------


## Bafucin

Thanks for update but I got a problem.

I followed ur guide exactly

READ BEFORE CRYING ABOUT NOT WORKING
- Install .net framework 3.5 (or 4.0, the latest)
- Start World of Warcraft using wow.exe and NOT wow-64.exe
- You have to run iMorph.exe as administrator (right click, run as administrator)
- You have to use DirectX9 mode (ingame menu: Video -> Advanced -> Graphic API and set to directX9)
- Windows XP is NOT SUPPORTED stop asking about your problems if you're using xp.
- If still no working change computer.

and i use it in this order

How to use it ?
1- Start wow, log your character ingame
2- Start iMorph2.exe
3- Profit !

But my Imorph dosen't answer and just shut itself off

----------


## Dreeds

> Thanks for update but I got a problem.
> 
> I followed ur guide exactly
> 
> READ BEFORE CRYING ABOUT NOT WORKING
> - Install .net framework 3.5 (or 4.0, the latest)
> - Start World of Warcraft using wow.exe and NOT wow-64.exe
> - You have to run iMorph.exe as administrator (right click, run as administrator)
> - You have to use DirectX9 mode (ingame menu: Video -> Advanced -> Graphic API and set to directX9)
> ...


Learn to read? It's not updated for the current version of wow, thats what we are waiting for.

----------


## Bafucin

> Learn to read? It's not updated for the current version of wow, thats what we are waiting for.


it says with green text on top of the thread that it now works with 5.0.4 and you tell me im the one who needs to learn how to read?

----------


## deet09

> it says with green text on top of the thread that it now works with 5.0.4 and you tell me im the one who needs to learn how to read?


First post at the bottom:



> Last edited by Vandra; 09-07-2012 at 05:52 AM.


WoW is currently in 5.0.5. It hasn't worked since then.

----------


## m0nZt3r

> it says with green text on top of the thread that it now works with 5.0.4 and you tell me im the one who needs to learn how to read?


Wow is 5.0.5, get your shit straight before barking at someone tard.

----------


## tylerx

Major problem I'm having is that when I attempt to open iMorph it goes to a error very common after reading some comments on this post. Don't know if this is a bug or just lack of updating but please fix it.

----------


## jh16

> Major problem I'm having is that when I attempt to open iMorph it goes to a error very common after reading some comments on this post. Don't know if this is a bug or just lack of updating but please fix it.


Latest version of iMorph:
Working with wow 5.0.4

Current version of retail WoW is 5.0.5.

----------


## Kristina520

Last update (1.7) is working great, thanks for this awesome program!

----------


## tyrael1905

its working 32 bit ?

----------


## Dreeds

> Last update (1.7) is working great, thanks for this awesome program!


It works for you on 5.0.5? :O

----------


## Smorix

version 1.7 doesnt work for me  :Frown: 

Please update this!!

/S

----------


## karajohn13

hey i was about to get windows 64.. but when i see vedra says update inc i say i can w8 then  :Smile:  do it like a boss man!

----------


## Inmortuae

Is this going to happen, i cant wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kharzak

When its will be update?

----------


## Dreeds

Please Vandra pleeease!! <3

----------


## karajohn13

ok .. stop cr8ing 5.0.5 do it for 5.1 . cause this week is patch. I WAS UNGLY ORC WHOLE 5.0.4 AND 5.0.5  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  gogo vandra!

----------


## Vandra

> are you serious? we are all waiting for you to update your awesome program and this is all you got to say? 
> dont know if you enjoy being in this position but dont sell us for dumb shit, this "blizzard soon" gives me eye cancer.
> can you give more information? as far as i know it takes 1 day to update


Well, my internet connexion right now is around 70ko/s wich is not really fast, i don't enjoy playing wow anymore and don't have any active account.


So, i know it's taking me like alot of time to update this, if someone with real memory editing/c# skills (sourcewhores stay away, shoo shoo !) wants to help me on this it could be done quickly.
As as said, my intenret right now is really really crappy, my laptop too (around 80% cpu with visual studio, awesome).
Anyway for those who can't wait there is still some nice programs made by this awesome community, why don't you give Jadd's hack a try? It's including a morpher  :Smile: 

Well, see you soon and PM me if interested !

----------


## Dreeds

Ok thanks for info Vandra, hope it will be updated soon  :Smile:

----------


## karajohn13

ok ppl i am here to help.. i guess you are tired of w8ing vadra..?? so here it is!!! 32bit morpher 5.1 updated! Download EverMorph RELOADED 4.3.3 UI here Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## Screetchi

> ok ppl i am here to help.. i guess you are tired of w8ing vadra..?? so here it is!!! 32bit morpher 5.1 updated! Download EverMorph RELOADED 4.3.3 UI here Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


Trustable?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## evv0kk

that's evermorph. I would try evermorph, but i dont care for flyhacks, and such. I just want to morph my character  :Frown: 

and virus total comes up w/ trojans on it

----------


## Aeliusx

Nice! This is taking wow to a new level for me great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Terrassen

> ok ppl i am here to help.. i guess you are tired of w8ing vadra..?? so here it is!!! 32bit morpher 5.1 updated! Download EverMorph RELOADED 4.3.3 UI here Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


Uploaded the 22nd of March...

----------


## nebmyers

Doesn't work  :Frown:

----------


## dan934

For those who are still in need of a morpher for 32bit client:

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/b8f3...is/1355095188/)

Very simple morpher, Only supports player displayid morphing, Doesn't have any kind of stucky morphing or item support. But it works for 5.1.0.

I'll consider adding more to it if there is enough demand and/or iMorph or some other project doesnt get updated soon.

----------


## Silivan

how do i make this simple wow morpher work ?
i downloaded it but i have no idea how to make it work.

----------


## Terrassen

> I'll consider adding more to it if there is enough demand and/or iMorph or some other project doesnt get updated soon.


A mount morph and everyone will be satisfied until either EverWoW or iMorph gets updated.

----------


## aleksandarmkd

Anyone tested dan's mod yet?

----------


## dan934

> A mount morph and everyone will be satisfied until either EverWoW or iMorph gets updated.


Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/2b1a...is/1355140287/)

can do mount, no sticky tho.

----------


## Dreeds

> For those who are still in need of a morpher for 32bit client:
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/b8f3...is/1355095188/)
> 
> Very simple morpher, Only supports player displayid morphing, Doesn't have any kind of stucky morphing or item support. But it works for 5.1.0.
> 
> I'll consider adding more to it if there is enough demand and/or iMorph or some other project doesnt get updated soon.


Thanks for uploading! I cant seem to get it to work tho. When i start it i get some error, same when i try to morph. Is there anything special you need to have installed?

----------


## dan934

What error are you getting? - are you loading it after your in-game on wow?
what os? (only tested in win7)
did you extract the entire zip file? (it requires the included .dll to be in the same directory)

It should only require the standard .NET Framework And it will only work on the 32bit client for WoW.

----------


## daveplaywmp

Is the filebeam link broken only for me? Dsnt load up

----------


## lonar

> What error are you getting? - are you loading it after your in-game on wow?
> what os? (only tested in win7)
> did you extract the entire zip file? (it requires the included .dll to be in the same directory)
> 
> It should only require the standard .NET Framework And it will only work on the 32bit client for WoW.


There is no .dll File !!

----------


## dan934

> There is no .dll File !!


you need to extract the .zip file, should be left with 2 files 

simplemorpher.exe
fasmdll_managed.dll

just run the .exe while your in-game.

----------


## lonar

**** forgot to run it as administrator!!! Thanks dan934 Works well. My bad for the trouble  :Frown:

----------


## Torquey

Nice morphing programme, thanks a lot for posting this while the other ones are being worked on. Just one question how come when you morph to male undead they are always hairless?

----------


## dan934

Probably because it uses the same appearance settings as whatever you had on your main character, i.e if you go change your hair style and stuff at the in-game barber. should be able to change it.

ill look into it a bit more later and see if i can add support for it.

EDIT: also here's an update for the mini-patch that was just released(5.1.0.16357).

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/2121...is/1355157250/)

----------


## Silivan

i get this error when i try to morph.

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	D:\WoW\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	4776
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:01789789

The instruction at "0x01789789" referenced memory at "0x00000080".
The memory could not be "read".

am i doing something wrong ?

----------


## dan934

Are you running it as Administrator? Are you using Win7 or XP?

Also you need to run it AFTER your wow is loaded. it wont attach properly otherwise.

----------


## terryzor

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	D:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
ProcessID:	2268
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:008C9789

The instruction at "0x008C9789" referenced memory at "0x00000080".
The memory could not be "read".


im getting this error when trying to use it atm, running on win xp, latest updates etc

----------


## Dreeds

> i get this error when i try to morph.
> 
> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!
> 
> Program:	D:\WoW\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
> ProcessID:	4776
> Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:01789789
> 
> The instruction at "0x01789789" referenced memory at "0x00000080".
> ...


I get the same thing. Start the program as administrator and I instantly get a wow error and it crashes.  :Frown:  I'm running it on win7.

----------


## dan934

Are you guys by chance on Euro? because i don't think the patch has been rolled out there.

can you tell me what build of wow it's crashing on?

for wow 5.1.0.16309 (x86) use this: *simplemorpher.zip*

or

for wow 5.1.0.16357 (x86) use this: *simplemorpher.zip*

----------


## kaNsii

> Are you guys by chance on Euro? because i don't think the patch has been rolled out there.
> 
> can you tell me what build of wow it's crashing on?
> 
> for wow 5.1.0.16309 (x86) use this: *simplemorpher.zip*
> 
> or
> 
> for wow 5.1.0.16357 (x86) use this: *simplemorpher.zip*



Hey mate. Everytime i try to apply a ID wow crashes, i just downloaded the last one "simplemorpher" for the lastest patch, but seems like it doesn't work... Any help would be nice!

----------


## dan934

Can you please provide some more info? OS? Wow Build?

It could be that you're on WinXP. as i said before i have only tested this on Win7.

----------


## kaNsii

No, im using Windows7 32bit. Just downloaded the lastest one you uploaded called "simplemorpher" and then i open wow, then simplemorpher but everytime i try to apply something wow crashes...

----------


## lonar

> Probably because it uses the same appearance settings as whatever you had on your main character, i.e if you go change your hair style and stuff at the in-game barber. should be able to change it.
> 
> ill look into it a bit more later and see if i can add support for it.
> 
> EDIT: also here's an update for the mini-patch that was just released(5.1.0.16357).
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/2121...is/1355157250/)


I tried changing Hair styles Seems that its not working, Human male Dwarf male Undead male all baldless.

----------


## dan934

> No, im using Windows7 32bit. Just downloaded the lastest one you uploaded called "simplemorpher" and then i open wow, then simplemorpher but everytime i try to apply something wow crashes...


Can you tell me what wow build your trying to use this with?

when you first open wow and your at the login screen, in the bottem left corner you should see something like this: Image.




> I tried changing Hair styles Seems that its not working, Human male Dwarf male Undead male all baldless.


What Display ID's are you using?

----------


## kaNsii

I says 5.1.0 (16309) (Release x86)

----------


## kaNsii

> Can you tell me what wow build your trying to use this with?
> 
> when you first open wow and your at the login screen, in the bottem left corner you should see something like this: Image.
> 
> 
> 
> What Display ID's are you using?




Hey, it says 5.1.0 (16309) (Release x86)

----------


## dan934

> I says 5.1.0 (16309) (Release x86)


try this one: simplemorpher.zip

----------


## kaNsii

Ehh, which NET framework do i have to download?

----------


## dan934

It uses .NET 4.5 ( download )

----------


## kaNsii

Is there a list for all ID details? Just wanna see if its working.

----------


## lonar

> What Display ID's are you using?


Dwarf Male - 20317
Human Male - 19723

----------


## dan934

Dwarf Female - 37918
Dwarf Male - 20317
Gnome Female - 20320
Gnome Male - 20580
Human Female - 19724
Human Male - 19723
Night Elf Female - 37919
Night Elf Male - 20318
Draenei Female - 20323
Draenei Male - 21105
Worgen Female - 37914
Worgen Male - 37915
Orc Female - 20316
Orc Male - 37920
Tauren Female - 20584
Tauren Male - 20319
Undead Female - 37924
Undead Male - 37923
Blood Elf Female - 20370
Blood Elf Male - 20369
Troll Female - 37922
Troll Male - 20321
Goblin Female - 20583
Gobline Male - 20582

----------


## lonar

> Dwarf Female - 37918
> Dwarf Male - 20317
> Gnome Female - 20320
> Gnome Male - 20580
> Human Female - 19724
> Human Male - 19723
> Night Elf Female - 37919
> Night Elf Male - 20318
> Draenei Female - 20323
> ...


ohh different ones. Thankkks

----------


## kaNsii

Looks like i work. But what about weps and so on? And is it on purpose he dont got any hair? (.

----------


## dan934

I have not gotten that far yet, I just made this as a temporary fix until something else gets updated for x86 and figured i'd share it for others who are also waiting.

----------


## kaNsii

Hey Vandra. Is it possible for you too send me a list off all ID details? I mean weps and so on please.!

----------


## Silivan

thanks, this one works just fine, cheers to you mate.

----------


## lonar

dan934 the Id's male of Dward + troll + human (the ones i checked), are still baldless , tried logging in changing hair cut , logging out switching id's still baldless.
inc
And is there a way to macro the morphs in game because alt tabbing + pressing apply is kinda annoying :s especially for mounts since remounting removes the morph.

----------


## etox

Character morph works fine but for some reason i cant morph mounts. When i apply it while on mount, it will just make me fly without a mount, nothing happens if i do it while unmounted.

----------


## lonar

> Character morph works fine but for some reason i cant morph mounts. When i apply it while on mount, it will just make me fly without a mount, nothing happens if i do it while unmounted.


 Works well with me.. when you use it without a mount it shows that your mounted but you are actually not , and if you use it while mounted up it switches the form of your mount

----------


## kaNsii

> Works well with me.. when you use it without a mount it shows that your mounted but you are actually not , and if you use it while mounted up it switches the form of your mount




Ehh okay, looks like there was a little patch today. And now i cant morph anything. WoW crashes when im trying to load an ID. Any help would be nice!

----------


## Terrassen

Thanks a lot Dan, though make a new thread and it will be a lot more known. Quite few browse through the pages.

----------


## Torquey

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/2121...is/1355157250/)

Works with the new patch. At least it does for me.

----------


## Torquey

EDIT: also here's an update for the mini-patch that was just released(5.1.0.16357).

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/2121...is/1355157250/)[/QUOTE]

----------


## Waffleman

@Dan934

Do you think you could add persistant models? (Models persisting through polymorphs and such)

----------


## reapagedk

Torquey thanks for the morpher but the get id isn't working.

----------


## vvbfg

Armor/Weapon morphs would be nice, so far was looking for display id - 36786 paly t2, 36057 dwarf warrior t4, 20060.20061 male\female bloodelf bloodknight, 36425 same armor on undead

----------


## psytotik

I'm on Vista 
I have NET 4.5
Both files are in the same folder 
My WoW version is 5.1.0.16357 so I use the 5.1.0.16357 version of the program

Here is the error, "cannot load the .dll file" and i have no idea why !

----------


## jh16

> I'm on Vista 
> I have NET 4.5
> Both files are in the same folder 
> My WoW version is 5.1.0.16357 so I use the 5.1.0.16357 version of the program
> 
> Here is the error, "cannot load the .dll file" and i have no idea why !


Did you take the files out of the zip folder? :P

----------


## evv0kk

should make a new thread so it's easier to find updates  :Smile: 

thanks a lot for this

----------


## Terrassen

If it isn't too much asked, a title (based on IDs as well) and at least a main-hand/offhand changing addition would be quite nice, Dan. Again, doesn't really matter about the sticky morhping, as long as you're able to.

----------


## halledreng

i can't get it to work for me.. i have installed the networkprotocol thing. And followed the steps as writen. but when i try to open, it says: iMorph has stopped working. that happens 1 sec after i clicked on the program..

----------


## hero97

When i start it, even as admin it stop responding. I run wow 3.3.5 login to an character runs imorph2 and it stop responding shortly after clicking it

----------


## PanzerChrist

Stop trying to use it with incompatible versions of WoW then

----------


## Crusse

hey guys I am getting this erorr what to do here?
"Unhandled exception has occurred in your application.
If you click Continue,the apllication will ignore this error and attempt to continue.If you click Quit, the application will close immediately."
and when I click continue it starts the program,but when I try to morph it does not work(same error)  :Frown: 
Can you help me ?  :Frown: 
it says in the error box that is .NET FRAMEWORK,but I have updated it to the lastest(4.5) and still does not work  :Frown: 

okay I got this "Could not load or assembly "fasmdll_managed.dll"

----------


## dan934

> okay I got this "Could not load or assembly "fasmdll_managed.dll"


You need to extract the everything from the .zip file together, i.e the included file *fasmdll_managed.dll* must be in the same folder as *simplemorpher.exe*

on a side note, heres an update with item/enchant support:

*simplemorpher.zip* (scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/9da2...is/1355474796/)

still no sticky/persistent morph yet tho, i cant get it to work 100% w/o random crashes during load screens etc.

also should point out that Scale is kinda buggy, whenever you mount or change forms it will revert back  :Frown:

----------


## Keyroy

Doesnt work on vista, gives the error "cant load fasmdll_managed.dll" and its in the same folder ad the exe..so yep..not workin on vista

----------


## Dreeds

> hey guys I am getting this erorr what to do here?
> "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application.
> If you click Continue,the apllication will ignore this error and attempt to continue.If you click Quit, the application will close immediately."
> and when I click continue it starts the program,but when I try to morph it does not work(same error) 
> Can you help me ? 
> it says in the error box that is .NET FRAMEWORK,but I have updated it to the lastest(4.5) and still does not work 
> 
> okay I got this "Could not load or assembly "fasmdll_managed.dll"


That happened to me as well. It's prolly because your not starting the program as administrator. But after i started as administrator i got wow error instead.

----------


## Dreeds

> i can't get it to work for me.. i have installed the networkprotocol thing. And followed the steps as writen. but when i try to open, it says: iMorph has stopped working. that happens 1 sec after i clicked on the program..


Thats because its not iMorph we are talking about in the latest posts, its dan934's program simplemorph.

@Dan934: Maybe start a new thread for your program? It doesnt work for me atm but your's is still the only updated for 5.1 and it seems to work for a few ppl.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yehudah

amazing :-D ****ing hilarious to run around as raggy  :Big Grin:

----------


## vvbfg

last update isnt working so well, previous one did

----------


## vvbfg

the message i get is Unhandled exception has occured in your application
InvalidArgument=Value of "0" is not valid for SelectedIndex
Parameter name: SelectedIndex.

----------


## Yoweed

Thank you Dan, works with win vista  :Smile:

----------


## Crusse

okay now I get the same error even tho,they are in the same folder  :Frown:  what to do  :Frown: 
"ee the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed.dll' or one of its dependencies. Указаният модул не е намерен.
File name: 'fasmdll_managed.dll'
at ..(UInt32 , String[] )
at ..(UInt32 )
at ..(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)




************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
wowapp
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Intel/Desktop/dadas/simplemorpher.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box."
This is the error,HELP!

----------


## lonar

Did you run it as an adminstrator ??

----------


## Crusse

Yes I run as administrator(it is by default btw)  :Frown:

----------


## Snowlol

I got the same probleme "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application.
If you click Continue,the apllication will ignore this error and attempt to continue.If you click Quit, the application will close immediately." blablabal
i'm desperate  :Frown:  If someone knows how to fix it he'll be my god for ever ! haha

----------


## lonar

> I got the same probleme "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application.
> If you click Continue,the apllication will ignore this error and attempt to continue.If you click Quit, the application will close immediately." blablabal
> i'm desperate  If someone knows how to fix it he'll be my god for ever ! haha


Follow the Steps Dan Said Download the Microsoft .net thingy 
Run it as a Adminstartor
and Extract them from the Rar. 
+ Check your Control Panel > Programs >Programs and Features> Turn Windows Features on or off and enable the .net Microsoft it should be a Tick mark not a colored box

----------


## Snowlol

> Follow the Steps Dan Said Download the Microsoft .net thingy 
> Run it as a Adminstartor
> and Extract them from the Rar. 
> + Check your Control Panel > Programs >Programs and Features> Turn Windows Features on or off and enable the .net Microsoft it should be a Tick mark not a colored box


Thanks Ionar ! but it still doesn't works  :Frown:  I downloaded the latest version of .net Microsoft (4.5) but when i go in the windows feature the version is 3.5.1 so i think the probleme comes from here...  :Frown: 
i'll try to do smth  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( Btw when i run .exe as an administrator i got a wow error 132)

----------


## lonar

> Thanks Ionar ! but it still doesn't works  I downloaded the latest version of .net Microsoft (4.5) but when i go in the windows feature the version is 3.5.1 so i think the probleme comes from here... 
> i'll try to do smth  ( Btw when i run .exe as an administrator i got a wow error 132)


Hmmm Check if its x32 bit wow and not a x64! 
Try downloading the 3.5.1 maybe it will fix it.
but its a must to run as Administrator or it wont work.

----------


## threel

I'm playing on a BC server (2.4.3). Will this work for me? If not, anyone have a link for an older morph app?

----------


## lonar

Dan934 Made a new Page for Simple Morpher Check it out working like charm

----------


## Blackened_

I have a problem, whenever i try to change my mount model, with the id from wowhead, or a list from a site, i usually just get a gray Draenei or something weird as that, and i ride on it. The only one that works seems to be a few random numbers, and the mount code given at the 1st page.. help?  :Frown: 


EDIT: And half of the time i just get no mount at all, i just run 100% faster.

----------


## whirle

> Are you guys by chance on Euro? because i don't think the patch has been rolled out there.
> 
> can you tell me what build of wow it's crashing on?
> 
> for wow 5.1.0.16309 (x86) use this: *simplemorpher.zip*
> 
> or
> 
> for wow 5.1.0.16357 (x86) use this: *simplemorpher.zip*


Thank you so much dan. I really appreciate your work in doing this! I hope you can expand on this and maybe even start your own thread with updates on your morpher.

----------


## cr3th

Ive got a problem with all versions...




> Informationen über das Aufrufen von JIT-Debuggen
> anstelle dieses Dialogfelds finden Sie am Ende dieser Meldung.
> 
> ************** Ausnahmetext **************
> System.Exception: ReadUInt failed.
> bei Magic.SMemory.ReadUInt(IntPtr hProcess, UInt32 dwAddress, Boolean bReverse)
> bei Magic.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(UInt32 dwAddress, Boolean bReverse)
> bei Magic.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(UInt32 dwAddress)
> bei vLib.HookManager.HookApplication()
> ...

----------


## Blackened_

> Ive got a problem with all versions...


64-bit Windows? Installed everything provided in the starting post?

----------


## cr3th

Yes 64-bit
The newest 3 ive download.

----------


## RddyD

After doing all of the above, i'm able to open the file and get it running with wow, however i encounter and error message which stops any of the skins working, it is as follows. 

ee the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Exception: ReadUInt failed.
at Magic.SMemory.ReadUInt(IntPtr hProcess, UInt32 dwAddress, Boolean bReverse)
at Magic.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(UInt32 dwAddress, Boolean bReverse)
at Magic.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(UInt32 dwAddress)
at vLib.HookManager.HookApplication()
at vLib.HookManager.InjectAndExecute(String[] asm)
at vLib.FunctionManager.LuaDoString(String command)
at iMorph.Form1.luaPrint(String value)
at iMorph.Form1.Form1_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5466 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
iMorph
Assembly Version: 1.8.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.8.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.288/iMorph.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5460 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5466 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5462 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.288/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
vLib
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.288/vLib.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackRain
Assembly Version: 1.3.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.3.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.288/BlackRain.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.288/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
MemoryIO
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.288/MemoryIO.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
Win32 Version: 3.5.30729.5420 built by: Win7SP1
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## RddyD

Dan, this has been so much help, however i am still encountering a few problems with an error. Could you possibly solve it? Here is the error

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at (Object )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..()
at ..(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.296 (RTMGDR.030319-2900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
wowapp
 Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.829/simplemorpher.exe
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.296 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.4682.37054
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rory/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa0.829/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

Appreciated.

----------


## aeonz

This doesn't work for windows 8 does it..? I tried it and doesn't start just gives me a iMorph2 has stopped working.

----------


## shean161

> This doesn't work for windows 8 does it..? I tried it and doesn't start just gives me a iMorph2 has stopped working.


That happens to me too! But i don't have windows 8.

----------


## Dizzie03

Hey, 

I cant get this to work either, I have windwos 7, I install and extract the imorph program, When I try open it it just says Imorph has stopped working, searching for problems then nothing. Any help on this please?  :Wink:

----------


## Jetlag707

Many people have this problem, including me. A lot of people also say JUST RUN DX9 AN 32-BIT AND IT WORKS HAHA  :Big Grin: DD no shit Sherlock we're doing that but it still doesn't work. Also run as admin and go to directory and run wow.exe, Still now working...

----------


## jh16

> This doesn't work for windows 8 does it..? I tried it and doesn't start just gives me a iMorph2 has stopped working.





> That happens to me too! But i don't have windows 8.





> Hey, 
> I cant get this to work either, I have windwos 7, I install and extract the imorph program, When I try open it it just says Imorph has stopped working, searching for problems then nothing. Any help on this please?





> Many people have this problem, including me. A lot of people also say JUST RUN DX9 AN 32-BIT AND IT WORKS HAHA DD no shit Sherlock we're doing that but it still doesn't work. Also run as admin and go to directory and run wow.exe, Still now working...


At the present time iMorph is "not" up-to-date.



> Working with wow 5.0.4


For the people posting in this thread about things, it is more than likely needs to be directed to the thread Simple Wow Morpher for x86, unless it directly talks about iMorph.

----------


## mixit5

doesnt work for me either... do i need to edit my wow files or like put the imorph in a specific place? 

i got 32 bit... net framework 4 and run wow exe... but when i open morph it instantly says not responding 

help plz <3

----------


## NRGETiK

> doesnt work for me either... do i need to edit my wow files or like put the imorph in a specific place? 
> 
> i got 32 bit... net framework 4 and run wow exe... but when i open morph it instantly says not responding 
> 
> help plz <3


Doesnt work with 5.1

Bringing me to my topic, when will it be updated to 5.1 compatibility?

----------


## mixit5

> Doesnt work with 5.1
> 
> Bringing me to my topic, when will it be updated to 5.1 compatibility?


wont matter ;p 
5.2 will be out soon so yeah

----------


## Terrassen

To end the endless debate: iMorph is outdated since 3 patches back and there are no plans in updating it. View the thread "Simplemorpher" instead and put your problems there instead, quite doupt anyone will read this far back in to an outdated thread.

----------


## zenora

Please update to 5.2 i need a moprhing tool i love playing has LK

----------


## Vandra

Still looking for someone to keep this updated, pm !
(Will require some c# coding skills, and i wont answer to leechers/donators)

Edit: This is not just offsets updating.

----------


## snoxyes

Work with 5.2?

----------


## Maxyo45

It's good to hear at least there are people looking to keep this updated.

----------


## gabaloo

> READ BEFORE CRYING ABOUT NOT WORKING
> - Install .net framework 3.5 (or 4.0, the latest)
> - Start World of Warcraft using wow.exe and NOT wow-64.exe
> - You have to run iMorph.exe as administrator (right click, run as administrator)
> - You have to use DirectX9 mode (ingame menu: Video -> Advanced -> Graphic API and set to directX9)
> - Windows XP is NOT SUPPORTED stop asking about your problems if you're using xp.
> - If still no working change computer.


Its all checked out but still when i download the program and want to start it ,it says :"imorph2 has stoped working"
and asks if i want to check online solution which is shit .
what should i do ?
when i click on details it show :
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	imorph2.exe
Problem Signature 02:	2.0.0.266
Problem Signature 03:	50478cd2
Problem Signature 04:	iMorph2
Problem Signature 05:	2.0.0.266
Problem Signature 06:	50478cd2
Problem Signature 07:	1
Problem Signature 08:	e
Problem Signature 09:	System.IO.FileNotFoundException
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1

----------


## InvisibleSpiders

So I made a few item-sets and mount files for iMorph - going to put them here in link form (goes to mediafire) should anybody want to check them out. Enjoy.

Items: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/lh1pqvj8b0wv9/

Mounts: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/bbce5z5hye971/

----------


## equertez

will this work with 5.0.5 (16135)? thanks

----------


## Punisher16

Not able to download it now, says Error 406. Can you ( if possible ) update the links ?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Not able to download it now, says Error 406. Can you ( if possible ) update the links ?


this thread is several years old

----------

